# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  How to WILD

## BillyBob

.
WILD
Before we start I need you to clear your mind of all the preconceived notions you may have about WILD. All of this crazy-advanced-hard-to-understand mumbo jumbo thats been being piped into your head was based on false premises. The people that were trying to teach you how to WILD actually had no idea what was happening when they laid down and WILDed, they just knew that what they did worked for them, and thus it must work for others.

Alright, so that was a very big statement that I'm sure offended a whole bunch of good people.
Let me call out one fact to justify what I've just said: have you ever heard of a WILD technique that works for everyone?

__
Understanding WILD can seem incredibly daunting. Why is it that some people seem to be incapable of WILDing, whereas others go to bed and get it right on night one? Also, why don't we all just WILD randomly during the day as we're lying still watching the tube?

I've been WILDing for a very long time. To be perfectly honest, I haven't been able to go one week without thinking about what the heck separates me, and others that can WILD, from everyone else.
About a month ago, it all started making sense.


*Ok, so enough ranting.* What the hell is "WILD," and why is it so damned hard?
It all started a very, very, long time ago. Surely before Homo-sapiens ever walked the earth. To make things a bit more understandable for you however, I'll just pretend it started with us.

Imagine you are early man. All you would have to kill your dinner with would be like, a rock or stick.
We aren't very stealthy animals. Our smell, height, and lumbering two footed gait would warn any prey of our location long before we got anywhere near close enough to kill it. Instead of dying out, we learned to lay in wait for our prey so as to kill it when it got too near. This involved very long bouts of lying perfectly motionless in our hiding spots, listening intently for either the sound of prey approaching, or the sound of a predator coming near (both would mean the difference between life and death).

Now imagine that you pass out into the dreamworld/sleep paralysis while lying there. You're dead. Your genes never got passed down.


The reason you have never been able to WILD is because of the system evolution set in place to solve this "passing out" problem. The first step to learning to WILD at will is understanding the system. 
What is the system? Like all good evolutionary solutions to problems, it is elegantly simple. "Do not enter REM/sleep-paralysis when you are waiting for something to happen."

Think of the human laying there waiting for a sound. He has done this a thousand times over the course of his lifetime. Sitting here is second nature to him. Maybe he's thinking about his woman's beautiful, soft, supple cooking or something like that. _His conscious mind is wandering, only barely thinking about the hunt. Yet he does not enter his dreams_. The reason for this is because, subconsciously, he has told himself to "listen out for any odd sounds, and then alert my consciousness instantly/shoot me up with some adrenalin when you hear something so I can make the kill."

Do you see the connections between this and what almost everyone does when WILDing?


When learning to WILD, the majority of people learn about these crAzY things like "Hypnogogic Imagery, Sleep Paralysis, Auditory Hallucinations, etc." and are then told that these things "lead up to" dreams.
What happens when they lay down to WILD? They subconsciously tell themselves "watch out for hypnogogia/paralysis/voices as these things mean you are closer to lucidity!" This is the exact equivalent of what the prehistoric human thought. This is the exact thing the system watches for to keep you from falling into your dreams!

Something that few seem to realize: _all_ WILD techniques are simply mind exercises to keep you from thinking about what you're trying to do (ie. get into the dreamstate) as you do it. They are merely attempts to keep you distracted as you slowly drift off to sleep.


As I said earlier, all of these techniques are, unfortunately, completely misguided. The inventors of them are merely trying to teach others what they personally found out how to do through trial and error, without having any idea of what the heck is going on.
This has led to methods that would have you lay doing a mental exercise for 15, 30, 60, or even 120 minutes before you fall into a dream. Insane.



These lengthy WILDs work by having the user focus all their willpower on counting/relaxing/seeing a visual image. With all their willpower directed at this one task, thoughts of "was that hypnogogic imagery" and all other forms of waiting for something to happen vanish. Unfortunately now that all of their conscious mind is focused on getting a task done, it becomes impossible for them to fall asleep (and thus dream). Only an hour later when lying still for so long finally overcomes their conscious willpower do they enter a dream (this is the best case scenario. Most just pass out).

So, what does it actually take to successfully WILD?



WILD Simplified

Fortunately, WILD is very simple indeed. There are only five steps:
Sleep beforehandGet up for a little whileCalm your body/mindUse an anchorFall asleep
"Fall asleep!? But I thought I was trying to consciously enter a dream!" This is where the _Anchor_ comes in.

The anchor is something you passively "keep track of" as you let your mind more or less wander. It is the tether that holds your prefrontal cortex _just_ functioning as you drift into the dreamworld.

Notice that this is an extremely passive method of entering your dreams. It is the shortest approach possible. If you have something like "FOCUS ON YOUR BREATHING" dominating the forefront of your mind, its going to take a very, very long time to actually enter a dream.
Using the anchor method however, you're bargaining away part of your awareness for a speedy entry into a dream. You could literally enter a dream within one minute once you have this down.

So how is this possible?
I'm sure some of you have heard of "FILD," "DEILD," and tactile WILDing. These all use anchors in the same way what I'm explaining now does. Unfortunately, they use really shitty anchors. Anchors must be extraordinarily 'solid.' You have to be able to sense them while your body is numb - on the brink of losing consciousness.

What is the best anchor I have found so far? Dull aching pain. 
Its as simple as arranging your legs into a slightly different position that creates pain. Perhaps putting a hand beneath your body... Pain works best because it is one of our most primordial feelings. It easily reaches you as you drift off.


Ok, ok. Perhaps I've gotten a little ahead of myself. Let me explain what would be typical of this WILD:

_1. Sleep first._

This WILD depends on you being both pretty tired, as well as you being near a REM period.

Sleep through one or more REM periods before getting up to do this. Typically somewhere between three and eight hours. I usually sleep for six. 
Use trial and error to find a good time for you. Everyone is different.


_2. Get up for a little while._

If you just woke up, reached over and hit your alarm clock, then rolled over and started WILDing, chances are you'd fall unconscious. Some people can simply lie in the dark for a second and then start and get it to work, but the majority will be very groggy at this point.
Get out of bed, maybe turn on a lamp, use the restroom, get a sip of water, or whatever. I would do some reality checks now, which help to wake up my prefrontal/logic.

Usually I stay up for about ten minutes just sitting cross legged on my bed staring into space/reality checking. If I feel any fear about the impending WILD (for example, if I just came out of a nightmare), I'll look at some soothing or beautiful pictures that I have printed out lying beside my bed.

Basically you don't want to think about anything much during this time. Don't get on the computer, or crack open a book etc. You want to be able to pretty easily fall back asleep once you start WILDing (but again, you don't want to instantly pass out). Use your own discretion.

After a little while, when you're feeling tired, but not like you're going to conk out (would you drive your vehicle without fear of falling asleep behind the wheel?) go ahead and lay down like you normally would to go to sleep. The time you stay up can be anywhere from five seconds, to fifteen minutes. Depends on the person. Trial and error.


_3. Relax._

Now you want to relax. This will serve the double purpose of keeping you from insta-passing out and also give you a moment to clear away any pre-WILD expectations.
As a rule, you're going to want to think about the coming dream as little as possible from the time you wake up until the next morning. Remember the caveman? You don't want to fall into the trap of expecting something to happen. Just passively relax.

I usually relax body part by body part. for example, I'll start at my legs, relax them a little bit with each exhale, then move on to my arms, torso, etc.
Do this organically. Don't be thinking "OK! Going to relax my left arm for 10 exhales, then go to my right leg for 10 exhales etc." Your body is already going to be pretty relaxed since you just woke up. Just relax randomly and in whatever order you want. This is all really just a way for you to allow your mind to unwind and start getting closer to sleep.


_4. Use the anchor._

If you're using the pain anchor I mentioned earlier then you should have initiated some type of dull throb when you first laid down. If you're on your side, put your knees in a strange position where they're slightly uncomfortable (the pain will increase as time passes). If on your back, put your hand underneath you, etc. Use your imagination, just don't be stupid and cut off the blood to something where you're going to have to get it amputated when you wake up ( :wink2: ).

Now that you've finished relaxing yourself just lay there and allow your body and mind to drift off to sleep like you normally would. As you're drifting, keep that pain in your awareness. Don't let it dominate your awareness, just continue to notice it.

That pain is your anchor to consciousness. Just keep noticing it as you slowly go deeper and deeper into sleep.
Rather than just passing out like you normally would if you did this before sleeping for 3-8 hours, you will eventually, inexplicably, be in a dream.

_________
To recap:
WILD is simple and has five steps,
Sleep for 3 to x hoursWake up for a little whileLay down and relax your body and mind for a short periodNotice your anchor as you drift into sleep.Drift into sleep
Do NOT think about the logic of what I've explained in this tutorial when you get up to WILD. Just get up and do what you know you have to do. Its as simple as getting up and then falling back asleep.

As an important side note: *do not move during your WILD*. It is imperative that from the time you lie down to WILD to the time you wake up the next morning that you do not move. Yes, you can swallow, burp, etc. Just don't move your body.
Moving will interrupt your body's natural progression into sleep paralysis/the dreamworld.

----------


## BillyBob

Hey guys.
Its been awhile since I've posted a tutorial, so I figured I'd fill you in on some of the stuff I've learned about WILD over the past few months.

I hope you find it as useful as I have.  :smiley: 

_____
That pain technique is not "*the* way to WILD." It is just an example of how to use an anchor to keep your consciousness up.

Other anchors could be anything:
Passively noticing your breathingTurn on some white noiseMake the room colder/hotter than usualBuy something that vibrates and tie it to your leg/let it vibrate there as you fall asleep.The reason I used pain as an example is because even the person that has almost zero willpower will be able to hold onto it as they slowly drift off.


The pain method will NOT work for everyone. As someone in this thread mentioned, some people have a low tolerance for pain and will not be able to properly fall asleep due to it clouding the forefronts of their mind's (much like normal 'long' WILD methods do with breathing/etc).

__

There were two things I wanted you guys to take out of this tutorial: 
the five step process.
Sleep beforehandGet up for a little whileCalm your body/mindUse an anchorFall asleepAnd a deeper understanding of the underlying mechanics of "WILD."

If pain doesn't seem to work for you, try low volume white noise. If that doesn't work, use your breathing. Think of FILD and DEILD, they work for some people but not for others. Now that you know what to look for, you can choose the method that is right for you (or easily create one for yourself).
With any anchor you use, use it passively.

----------


## randomdreamer

very nice

----------


## arby

Oi! You're back? =O





> The people that were trying to teach you how to WILD actually had no idea what was happening when they laid down and WILDed, they just knew that what they did worked for them, and thus it must work for others.



I love you..... so true... I'm one of the few people that will admit it in my tech thread =P but I don't have time to read the rest of this. Later I will =P

----------


## Denny22

Excellent  :smiley: 

Thank you!

----------


## lozbritt

Nice tutorial! So are you saying this method would work for everyone? I am pretty sure that dull ache would occupy my mind so much that i wouldn't be able to sleep, i find it hard to go to sleep anyway, for example i could wake up from a dream, turn over and lay there for an hour without passing out. Ill give it a try though  :smiley:  also what kind of dull ache do you create as standard when doing this? I think i may have done this by accident this morning, i woke up from a dream and was laying on my front with my arms underneath me and i was quite uncomfortable but couldn't be bothered to move and i could hear things in my ear, then i went into a dream where i was playing a 2d game but thats all i could see, im not sure though it could have just been HI, but im guna try laying like that again tonight  ::D:

----------


## kole

awesome turtorial. I'll try that tonight

----------


## archdreamer

I just read through the wall of text, and it seems.. plausible. Course, that doesn't automatically make it valid, but I do like the sound of it. I'm going to give this a go tonight and see how I fare. You can expect a report tomorrow.

Off topic: I know it's an asshole thing to point out, but you use 'your' pretty consistently where it seems as if you mean to use 'you're'. It just made the tutorial a little irritating to read; it messes with the flow of the writing.

EDIT: A question: Do you ever find, after entering a dream using this method, that the physical pain you used to 'anchor' your conciousness intrudes upon your dream? Does your body usually adjust itself to a more comfortable position once you are asleep proper?

----------


## punkstar

amazing tut.  props to you.  theres a lot of things in here that people really need to keep in mind when they're attempting to WILD. .. =]

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Hey BillyBob welcome back, I have had that same idea with the cavemen, though I never thought about the goal stopping them, I knew that having any kind of goal in WILD isn't good, and I had heard you say that your basicly trying to go to sleep in WILD. I think I can see why pain might work better, but what about the feel of the bed pressing up against you, or the sound of a fan. I also personally find visualization as a kind of catalyst to falling into sleep, I know quite a few people who are very good, thus able to do it faster. 

Like my idea was that when you focus on internal things stronger and stronger that it kind of shuts off external, I notice you don't talk about that a lot. As if the conscious is fooled by the internal senses, mistaking them for external ones, thus bringing the magnet of the conscious and attracting it to internal things, thus falling asleep.

----------


## Shady

Not a bad read.. glad to see more and more people take this kind of approach to WILDing and lucid dreaming in general. So many misconceptions out there at the moment that make this seem either impossible or extremely difficult. 

While I agree that WILDs are *not* a generic experience where you progressively pass through all the precursors (SP/HI/etc) followed by entry into a dream.. I do not know if comparing it to a theory on the early hunting era is quite the right direction to go  :tongue2: . Dont get me wrong; its simplified and will make it understandable to more people so kudos to that. I just feel like there's a lot more to it then subconsciously using something we picked up millions of years ago.

Personally I believe most of the problems people face are recently attained; they are simply mental blocks people have built up due to the lack on concrete evidence. Quite frankly lucid dreaming is not an exact science yet and people are comparing this newly acquired false information up against nothing. A new person might read an invalid post and take it as fact because they don't know any better. I think people need to kind of learn these things on their own if they really want to get a firm grasp how things are done. Dont get me wrong I would not be where I am today if it wasn't for the diversity of information available. The last thing I want to do is tell people to stop posting ideas. I just feel as though the readers need to take the position of an observer; not a prot&#233;g&#233; of the poster. Absorb the information but simply use it as an assistant in your bag of tools. 

Like you explain in the tutorial its just a matter of getting out of that frame of mind; well surely if you can break down that barrier you can build one up just as easily. It seems much more plausible to me that with a consistent feed of "misguided" information (Not wrong; just not right as a whole) people are bound to take these things to be true because someone with a higher post count said so. Its easy to see why everyone is stuck in this frame of mind when 90&#37; of people say these things are necessary to succeed. 

Thats not to say everyone else is wrong and I am right its just that I think most beginners are stuck in rut because they are trying a "fool-proof" method posted by Jimmy with no success. This fails and they give up. Or perhaps they go into a WILD expecting the same thing that User234 posted; they are sitting and waiting and waiting for SP/HI which is preventing them for progressing or learning more about the experience in general because they are caught up on something that doesn't matter for_ them._ 

Pain stimulated anchors may be quite effective for some; but I have to say it will probably no more different then focusing on HI/tactile/breathing/etc for many people. I feel like you have the right idea down which is whats really important; but that final step is just another personalized successful tool. This is what makes or breaks the technique; if you overlook or miss your anchor its no different then any other night. So again I want to remind people that pain isn't going to guarantee lucidity; for some it may be to much (Stay awake) or some to little (Pass out). Defiantly try it out; but keep in mind its not the only method out there.

Either way. your post should most defiantly help people take a step back and re approach WILDs from a different direction; hopefully one that works for them. At the end of the day I feel like anyone who is having problems with WILDing need to forget everything they know and just go into it with an open mind, ready to experience something new. Thanks for the post BillyBob

----------


## arby

I just got back from work and just read the whole tut....

I have only one thing to say to you.....

YOU FUCKER =O That makes perfect fucking sense. Right when I read the line showing that we would have a biological deterrent to entering REM when we are aware and watching all the pieces suddenly flew together. I agree with that message wholeheartedly. How in the world did that idea spark? You must have felt so good when you came to the realization.... Anyhow, I'm gonna let all the consequences of it sink in before I write anything about what it might mean...

I feel that you left part of it out as well, however. An anchor might be helpful but you still need a "destination". Going to sleep with a slight pain isn't going to instantly spring you a lucid. It needs a bit of prodding... not  that you try to pursue with vigor, that obviously is ineffective. Rather, to try and explain it through a general "feeling"... You want to try and walk towards a target nonchalantly and backwards. You don't see where you're going but you don't really care and you never turn around to see. It really comes down to a test of confidence. This is where many techs have helpful little pointers. My personnel direction is springing some visualization and seeing where that leads me. Can you think of anything you do to prod yourself into a lucid? I know that my visualization was automatic (and I never noticed it) until I started analyzing it.

That being said, I have a favorite little anchor I just realized I use... When I wake up and want to just go right back into a lucid I often just put my head off the pillow. I never knew why I did that.... I never even connected it to lucids =P I also sleep with my hand under my pillows a lot even though its slightly uncomfortable.

----------


## adraw

Hi Billy... 

You always seems to be a step ahead before dreamviews. Still this forum is starting to recognize, that simply beeing awake doesnt mean to be aware on its own too. There are many techniques written about the topic of WILD but in recent time I found out, that there are some people, who actually tell simple truth. But to be honest. Finding such an information is often as hard as digging deep into all of the topics here. 

Years of your experiences accumulated into this tutorial. Interesting about it is its simplicity. Becouse WILD is something simple, it is all about respecting what is determined from past. May this tutorial stop the wave of WILD techniques and initiate discussions about what WILD really is. 

Its good you returned. There is a lot to be discussed  ::D:

----------


## BillyBob

That pain technique is not "*the* way to WILD." It is just an example of how to use an anchor to keep your consciousness up.

Other anchors could be anything:
Passively noticing your breathingTurn on some white noiseMake the room colder/hotter than usualBuy something that vibrates and tie it to your leg/let it vibrate there as you fall asleep.The reason I used pain as an example is because even the person that has almost zero willpower will be able to hold onto it as they slowly drift off.


The pain method will NOT work for everyone. As someone in this thread mentioned, some people have a low tolerance for pain and will not be able to properly fall asleep due to it clouding the forefronts of their mind's (much like normal 'long' WILD methods do with breathing/etc).

__

There were two things I wanted you guys to take out of this tutorial: 
the five step process.
Sleep beforehandGet up for a little whileCalm your body/mindUse an anchorFall asleepAnd a deeper understanding of the underlying mechanics of "WILD."

If pain doesn't seem to work for you, try low volume white noise. If that doesn't work, use your breathing.
With any anchor you use, use it passively.

----------


## adraw

> That pain technique is not "*the* way to WILD." It is just an example of how to use an anchor to keep your consciousness up.
> 
> Other anchors could be anything:
> Passively noticing your breathingTurn on some white noiseMake the room colder/hotter than usualBuy something that vibrates and tie it to your leg/let it vibrate there as you fall asleep.The reason I used pain as an example is because even the person that has almost zero willpower will be able to hold onto it as they slowly drift off.
> 
> 
> The pain method will NOT work for everyone. As someone in this thread mentioned, some people have a low tolerance for pain and will not be able to properly fall asleep due to it clouding the forefronts of their mind's (much like normal 'long' WILD methods do with breathing/etc).
> 
> __
> ...




I like the way, how you keep things modular. Thats cool, becouse only now, as we see the generalization, we may create our own modules within the process of wild. 

Could you please help me, answering something? There are techniques, which require mental action from one performing them. Such as visualization techniques. As they work for some people, is it becouse they are performing the visualization passively? 

I have read about many people, who simply create a scene in their head and move directly into that scene. I think I am understanding something wrong. Could you please tell me your opinion on this? Thx.

----------


## BillyBob

Archdreamer: You thought that was a wall of text?  :wink2: 






> very nice



Thanks.






> Excellent 
> 
> Thank you!



Thank you  :smiley: 






> Nice tutorial! So are you saying this method would work for everyone? I am pretty sure that dull ache would occupy my mind so much that i wouldn't be able to sleep, i find it hard to go to sleep anyway, for example i could wake up from a dream, turn over and lay there for an hour without passing out. Ill give it a try though  also what kind of dull ache do you create as standard when doing this? I think i may have done this by accident this morning, i woke up from a dream and was laying on my front with my arms underneath me and i was quite uncomfortable but couldn't be bothered to move and i could hear things in my ear, then i went into a dream where i was playing a 2d game but thats all i could see, im not sure though it could have just been HI, but im guna try laying like that again tonight



The dull ache most likely will not work for 100% of people. As you've just said, some people already have a hard enough time falling asleep normally, much less with pain shooting through their body.
Check out the post above me.

Usually when I'm using the ache method I aim for something that is just "uncomfortable." That is, something that I'll be able to notice while near sleep, but that I can also suppress if need be. Something thats there, but not totally clouding my mind.

About your accidental WILD: I've had many of those  :smiley:  Before I understood what was going on they were a complete mystery to me, now it makes perfect sense.






> awesome turtorial. I'll try that tonight



Report back here with your results, I'd love to hear them.






> Off topic: I know it's an asshole thing to point out, but you use 'your' pretty consistently where it seems as if you mean to use 'you're'. It just made the tutorial a little irritating to read; it messes with the flow of the writing.
> 
> EDIT: A question: Do you ever find, after entering a dream using this method, that the physical pain you used to 'anchor' your conciousness intrudes upon your dream? Does your body usually adjust itself to a more comfortable position once you are asleep proper?



Thanks for pointing that out. I can't believe how easily the simple grammar escapes me sometimes  :tongue2: 

Strangely no, the pain never seems to transfer for me.






> amazing tut. props to you. theres a lot of things in here that people really need to keep in mind when they're attempting to WILD. .. =]



Thanks. I hope its as eye opening to you guys as it was to me when it first clicked.






> Hey BillyBob welcome back, I have had that same idea with the cavemen, though I never thought about the goal stopping them, I knew that having any kind of goal in WILD isn't good, and I had heard you say that your basicly trying to go to sleep in WILD. I think I can see why pain might work better, but what about the feel of the bed pressing up against you, or the sound of a fan. I also personally find visualization as a kind of catalyst to falling into sleep, I know quite a few people who are very good, thus able to do it faster. 
> 
> Like my idea was that when you focus on internal things stronger and stronger that it kind of shuts off external, I notice you don't talk about that a lot. As if the conscious is fooled by the internal senses, mistaking them for external ones, thus bringing the magnet of the conscious and attracting it to internal things, thus falling asleep.



To the first paragraph:
Those things are all perfectly fine to induce WILDs. They are each anchors that enable you to hold your logic above water as everything else starts to fade. In the post before this one I explain this a bit more in depth  :tongue2: . I know I didn't make that clear enough in the main tutorial.

The second paragraph:
Hmm... I'm not quite sure what you mean here. If your talking about making mental images that are so vivid your mind inverts its perception inwards (ie. your mental state changes from focusing on the outside world to the inside one, thus initiating a lucid dream) then I must ask you: why waste so much time? We all already have a simple way to change perceptual states built right into our brains that we initiate every night of our lives.

It is much easier, more efficient, and outright simpler to just use your natural perceptual-switcher rather than attempting to outwit everything your mind was built to defend against. When your trying to work against your mind for LDs you walk a fine line. I did this for about two years... There were several times when I just unexplainably became incapable of WILDing properly.







> I do not know if comparing it to a theory on the early hunting era is quite the right direction to go . Don't get me wrong; its simplified and will make it understandable to more people so kudos to that. I just feel like there's a lot more to it then subconsciously using something we picked up millions of years ago.
> 
> Pain stimulated anchors may be quite effective for some; but I have to say it will probably no more different then focusing on HI/tactile/breathing/etc for many people. I feel like you have the right idea down which is whats really important; but that final step is just another personalized successful tool. This is what makes or breaks the technique; if you overlook or miss your anchor its no different then any other night. So again I want to remind people that pain isn't going to guarantee lucidity; for some it may be to much (Stay awake) or some to little (Pass out). Defiantly try it out; but keep in mind its not the only method out there.
> 
> Either way. your post should most defiantly help people take a step back and re approach WILDs from a different direction; hopefully one that works for them. At the end of the day I feel like anyone who is having problems with WILDing need to forget everything they know and just go into it with an open mind, ready to experience something new. Thanks for the post BillyBob



I've always gone under the assumption that to truly understand how something works, you have to see it in its most simple and unblemished form.
That is what the caveman example was. This did not start with cavemen by the way, it started many many species before. Imagine a lion stalking its prey and then falling into SP. This system is the most basic of basic constraints we have against going into SP. Sure there are many others that you will encounter if doing deep forms of WILD (ie. laying still attempting to induce the dreamstate through sheer will) but most people don't even need to think about these things. If they just WILD after sleeping and only stay up for a short period before beginning then nothing else really matters.

Yes, there is a lot of misguided information out there. I'm not even going to attempt to put myself above this. I had to write a whole bunch of bullshit to get to the level of understanding I'm at today.

Yeah I didn't make it very clear in the main tutorial, but the final method doesn't have to be 'pain' at all. That was just an example that I was using. The final step is to use an 'anchor,' thats all. The anchor can be anything. Everyone has to find the one that works best for them (which isn't that hard at all. This is nothing like most WILD methods that attempt to teach a long drawn out "procedure" that you have to o before being able to enter a dream).

Yes, WILD is simple. Very, very, simple.






> I have only one thing to say to you.....
> 
> YOU FUCKER =O That makes perfect fucking sense. Right when I read the line showing that we would have a biological deterrent to entering REM when we are aware and watching all the pieces suddenly flew together. I agree with that message wholeheartedly. How in the world did that idea spark? You must have felt so good when you came to the realization.... Anyhow, I'm gonna let all the consequences of it sink in before I write anything about what it might mean...
> 
> I feel that you left part of it out as well, however. An anchor might be helpful but you still need a "destination". Going to sleep with a slight pain isn't going to instantly spring you a lucid. It needs a bit of prodding... not that you try to pursue with vigor, that obviously is ineffective. Rather, to try and explain it through a general "feeling"... You want to try and walk towards a target nonchalantly and backwards. You don't see where you're going but you don't really care and you never turn around to see. It really comes down to a test of confidence. This is where many techs have helpful little pointers. My personnel direction is springing some visualization and seeing where that leads me. Can you think of anything you do to prod yourself into a lucid? I know that my visualization was automatic (and I never noticed it) until I started analyzing it.
> 
> That being said, I have a favorite little anchor I just realized I use... When I wake up and want to just go right back into a lucid I often just put my head off the pillow. I never knew why I did that.... I never even connected it to lucids =P I also sleep with my hand under my pillows a lot even though its slightly uncomfortable.



Yes it really did just hit one one morning as I was WILDing, something along the lines of "Oh my god. All you have to do to WILD is fall asleep."
It took a good month and a half for it all to sink completely in to a point where I could write this. It was the key to everything that had perplexed me so badly for four years. Yeah, I was quite happy.

I have written it all out so as to avoid people looking for a "target." This type of thinking is useless to a noobie, it only encourages them to lay waiting for something to happen.
The method works because of course somewhere deep down your going to be saying "I am about to enter a dream." Its impossible to wake up in the middle of the night and start some WILD method without thinking a tiny bit about what your doing. They wake up after several hours of sleep, then they sit around for ten minutes. What are they thinking about?  :tongue2: 

You see, the focusing on an anchor is what gets them into the actually dream. Their awareness is kept afloat via "doing something" (watching pain in my example). When the dream starts up, they are still watching the anchor and thus are still conscious.
This is where the pre-WILD expectations and reality checks come into play. They realize "oh shit,  how did I get here" and then do a reality check and are lucid. 

This is the most simplified WILD I could possibly think of. It takes about the same amount of time to do this as it does to fall asleep. Because thats all your doing - falling asleep normally with a slight alteration.


Yes my old favorite anchor was to put my head onto my pillow (while lying on my back). This caused me to have slight neck pain and was fucking with my posture so one day I decided I would just WILD without a pillow.
I failed every time I tried for the next few months.






> Hi Billy... 
> 
> You always seems to be a step ahead before dreamviews. Still this forum is starting to recognize, that simply beeing awake doesnt mean to be aware on its own too. There are many techniques written about the topic of WILD but in recent time I found out, that there are some people, who actually tell simple truth. But to be honest. Finding such an information is often as hard as digging deep into all of the topics here. 
> 
> Years of your experiences accumulated into this tutorial. Interesting about it is its simplicity. Becouse WILD is something simple, it is all about respecting what is determined from past. May this tutorial stop the wave of WILD techniques and initiate discussions about what WILD really is. 
> 
> Its good you returned. There is a lot to be discussed



Thanks, I hope  at least some people understand WILD through this tutorial. 
Oftentimes when I've written extremely simplified tutorials in the past they weren't very popular  :tongue2: 
People prefer to just be told what to do, not how to make their own way of doing something/how what they're doing works.

Thats just human nature though I suppose.


EDIT:
(missed this)





> Could you please help me, answering something? There are techniques, which require mental action from one performing them. Such as visualization techniques. As they work for some people, is it becouse they are performing the visualization passively?
> 
> I have read about many people, who simply create a scene in their head and move directly into that scene. I think I am understanding something wrong. Could you please tell me your opinion on this? Thx.



The visualization is a form of anchoring.
The reason most people take so long tio WILD is because they often focus too hard on their anchors. They will sit there burning a visualization into their mind, pushing away all abstract thoughts, until they enter a dream.

This works for some, but it can take a very long time to get into a dream.


There are some methods that use visualization as an anchor in the correct way: They tell you to get up after a few hours of sleep then start visualizing walking through a scene or something and then the scene will "become real."
There are two reasons that this works:
Walking through a scene is itself an anchorThe person that is visualizing is already EXTREMELY tired
Usually visualizing could be too "heavy" an anchor (for example, if you stayed up for thirty minutes before WILDing). It would just be very hard for you to easily fall asleep while running through a scene in your mind. Notice that it could work for many people, it would just take a very long time.
However, when visualizing and staying up for an extremely short period are combined, some find it very easy to passively visualize while drifting off.

WILD methods can basically be broken down into two things:
WakefulnessWillpower
Wakefulness represents how long it would take you to fall asleep if you just laid down and closed your eyes. Willpower is the amount of mental power expended on whatever anchor you are using.

The goal is to let wakefulness slightly overcome willpower. That is, to let sleep overcome your focus on your anchor.
What will often happen is that one second you're noticing your anchor, then you realize that you stopped noticing it for awhile and start to focus on it again. These brief gaps in noticing your anchor is what allows sleep/the dreamstate to creep in under the radar and take you away.

If you were visualizing as an anchor, you may one second be walking through your front yard, then a second later you just randomly notice that you are actually IN in your front yard. That gap in awareness was wakefulness overcoming willpower.

----------


## arby

> Yes it really did just hit one one morning as I was WILDing, something along the lines of "Oh my god. All you have to do to WILD is fall asleep."



Heh, yeah. WILD is just sleep with a twist =P Of course, its the twist that's the pain =P

The thing that's really got my gears rolling is if there is actually a "mental" block that prevents you from WILDing. You see, WILDing would be contradictory. I had previously thought that staying aware would prevent you from WILDing because in order to WILD you must remain aware/concious. But if you were aware/concious, your mind couldn't delude itself into a dream and you wouldn't become lucid. Of course, if you have one you shouldn't be able to have the other so I explained our ability to WILD by using doublethink. The ability to hold two mutually contradicing beleifs at the same time. Of course, there is no way to conciously use doublethink as the use of doublethink required doublethink to be used on itself thus that was useless XD

But if the thing blocking it is biological and there is not the above described mental barrier then there is no contradiction... you can be concious and slip into a lucid state without doing some crazy stuff to induce doublethink. You only have to stay concious/aware while not being anticipatory/waiting. That sounds a hell of alot easier (and accurate)

I don't think I was very accurate with my "destination" rant. I think I've been wallowing in my own tech too long and have thus grown accostomed to one of the luxuries of it =P After a bit of thought I've concluded that it's not nessasary at all as your head will push you to your "destination" automatically just as it does every night when you dream. Its just that controlling that destination is just so much cooler ;P

Lastly, I'm not the biggest fan of the pain method either. Theres probably a way with more finess. I'm gonna see what I can come up with in regards to that.... I mean, the criteria is so simple! But a method where you conciously induce it such as the pain method has a slight mental contradiction. You have to do ______ (in this case, pain) in anticipation that it will make you lucid but you have to avoid anticipating.... I'm gonna see if I can find a way around that (its pretty all encompasing, though)

----------


## Pastulio_

Great tutorial! I'm definitely trying the pain anchor tonight.

----------


## Halocuber

Thx , this really help

----------


## DreamChaser

Ok cool.
But what is the difference between people thinking about what they did today and falling asleep to that (as half the population would), 
and the WILDers using the same method of imagining scenes etc, as an anchor. 
They are both anchoring and falling to sleep, yet the normal sleepers don't go Lucid. 
Is the only diff that the WILDers are focussing on one image and not many?
Just a question.

----------


## Zilverw0lf

Great tutorial  ::D:

----------


## Julius

Firs of all: *Thank you BillyBob for your useful tutorials*.

Hello everyone,
I've lurked for some months and this is my very first post: I felt compelled to thank all the members that have posted useful informations.

Lucid Dreaming is a really new field and it's like a puzzle where every day someone brings up a new piece that fits in the picture. 
What's really exciting for me is witnessing all the collaborative work done in this community. 
Thanks to your contributions one day LDing will become a joyful experience for many more people around the world. 
You really are pioneers.

I discovered lucid dreaming about a year ago. I didn't believe it was real, but after some trials I started have firsthand experiences. 
Now I investigate this phenomenon methodically and one day I hope to provide some useful insights too.

BillyBob, your tutorial is really food for thought, the anchor part does ring a bell, you really hit a hot-spot. I think this growing discussion will be even more interesting.

----------


## Shady

> Ok cool.
> But what is the difference between people thinking about what they did today and falling asleep to that (as half the population would), 
> and the WILDers using the same method of imagining scenes etc, as an anchor. 
> They are both anchoring and falling to sleep, yet the normal sleepers don't go Lucid. 
> Is the only diff that the WILDers are focussing on one image and not many?
> Just a question.



Really there isn't; imagery, tactile sensations, counting breaths etc etc... are all just other forms of anchors. Being able to WILD comes from being able to use your anchor as an assistant/tool; *not* being able to think about what it is. We need more posts about anchor/transition theories (Don't mean examples); never mind WBTB/Relaxation. I think _everyone_ knows a WBTB is important after spending 5 minutes on the boards.

Pretty consistent guideline with every other tutorial:WbtbRelaxApply AnchorSleep

Nothing new; but he says it in a simplistic way that is attracting more people. Its causing people to actually notice it so its doing something right.

----------


## DreamChaser

> Really there isn't; imagery, tactile sensations, counting breaths etc etc... are all just other forms of anchors. Being able to WILD comes from being able to use your anchor as an assistant/tool; *not* being able to think about what it is.
> 
> Pretty consistent guideline with every other tutorial:WbtbRelaxApply AnchorSleep
> 
> Nothing new; but he says it in a simplistic way that is attracting more people. Its causing people to rave over it so its doing something right.



Ok no problem, but why aren't half the population WILDing since they are all anchoring with daily thoughts?

----------


## Angels with Snipers

yeah i like dream chasers question, the first tutorial i read about wilding was about 8 steps long and involved all sorts of visualizing and then this technique says to just fall asleep and have something to anchor u, as dream chaser said surely half the people if not more that go to sleep should be wilding??

J.x

----------


## Shady

> yeah i like dream chasers question, the first tutorial i read about wilding was about 8 steps long and involved all sorts of visualizing and then this technique says to just fall asleep and have something to anchor u, as dream chaser said surely half the people if not more that go to sleep should be wilding??







> Ok no problem, but why aren't half the population WILDing since they are all anchoring with daily thoughts?



Because they don't actively gauge their consciousness using it; and anchors are basically your constant reality check. Thoughts are usually anything but consistent. Your thoughts can be incredibly absurd but still be considered 100&#37; natural/normal. However; if you have a fan running its not going to start randomly playing The Beatles in "Reality". If it does you know somethings up. Like I said; the same does not apply to something as inconsistent as our thoughts.

You need to train yourself to naturally remain aware in between the stage of wakefulness/sleep; yet still progressively *advance*. This is seemingly a very contradictory statement because naturally we do the opposite. Most people are sitting there wide awake because they are just waiting for SP/HI to come or their mind is racing a mile a minute; they simply cannot fall asleep. Their brain is working as hard as yours or mine is right now; and its not like we're about to pass out on the keyboard. Only difference is that their eyes are closed.. big whoop. Being able to remain aware/conscious of your anchor and actually knowing what to do with it is something that will come naturally. Just dont get really involved with it; its another one of those hard things to explain... I dont ask myself if the fan is on; I just know.

Naturally when you lose "consciousness" you get enveloped in some random string of thoughts or memories. I dont know what happens from here because well; Im not there to see it.  :smiley:  This is typically when you slip off to sleep. (Dreaming or not; both are possible and lucidity can come *before or after* the transition (WILD or DILD). There's no difference between WILDers and 'regular' people other then they stay lucid longer early on. Most dreams when you first go to bed at night are short/random or even non-existent. Combined with a WBTB your of course more likely to slip into a dream. Once we're lucid we're playing the same game.

When I was first learning _essentially_ what happen is..  (Pretend my anchor is white noise/fan in background).
*
*Fan is running*
-Laying in bed regularly; relaxing.
-Not doing anything special; I usually end up thinking about the day and such.
-Falling asleep normally and I will suddenly become aware that I cannot hear the fan anymore. As soon as I think that it "turns back on" instantly.
-When this happens I basically get a flood of information. (External stimuli like noises/feelings, and everything I was last thinking about. (I like to call these 'blinks of consciousness')
*Rinse and repeat**

What would happen is I would NEVER notice it "turning off". So basically I would get distracted from the external stimuli with some random thought that I was so indulged in. I would be completely oblivious to what was going on around me. Once that thought or chain of thoughts is over I might randomly remember that I was laying in bed trying to WILD. Suddenly the awareness of my body and surroundings rush back full force. 

Now heres where the difference comes; most people would *not* experience that "blink" on a regular basis; and they would simply fall into "unconscious" sleep. Of course it works backwards and they may lay in bed wide awake to concentrated on it and never progress towards sleep. The only way to get that blink is to essentially test your anchor subconsciously.. or to randomly remember what you were doing before it is to late. I have found this gateway is very short; couldn't be more then ~2-5 minutes. If I overlook it I miss it, and the next time I awake will be my next brief awakening. 

Eventually I began jolting awake less and less; and gaining awareness of my body became a transition instead of an instant effect. I really cannot put into words how it feels; its just weird. It feels like your in a void (Not necessarily SP or anything; Im just not aware of anything at all outside my thoughts). After a while I began to last longer and longer before I lose consciousness; thus shortening the time in between the blinks. At this point when I get these spikes of consciousness I do not "lose" more then a few seconds; which is great because I can fall asleep naturally (very quickly), regain awareness and be right ready to dip into a WILD. More often then not there will be a seamless transition between awake/dreaming. The dream materializes out of nowhere and I commonly induce "motion" as I fall into a dream. Sometimes I just end up in it but usually there's some form of motion or falling involved. It is a very fine line though in between these phases; honestly nothing but practice can help you find the sweet spot.

Eventually I learned to just simply recognize this feeling and quite frankly my mind/body is my anchor. The only reason I use outside physical anchors like white noise/discomfort (Even though discomfort technically is my body) is because they work as a fail safe in case I am "not all there" that night. 

Anyways without getting deep into it (I will be eventually) the anchor is your grip on reality; and it makes it so you can judge your consciousness based on the current situation. For billy the pain increases; for "Imaginers" the environment becomes more vivid/realistic. For white noise maybe the sound dissipates. The thing is the transition is no where near 'Black and White' and you can use that to your advantage. The problem is that it appears as if it was for new people; and is sometimes even non-existent. The sensation itself is going to vary and is why people have trouble; they go into WILDs expecting something to happen (Usually the wrong thing) and they get stuck. They either over think it and are wide awake or dont know what to do with an anchor; completely miss it and wake up with a soar shoulder the next day from laying on their arm. There is no universal anchor; you have to experiment to find an effective one for you.

This is where nothing but experience will help you; sometimes you can luck out and fall into lucidity randomly however to truly understand something you need to go back to the basics and work from the ground up.

----------


## allensig3654

BillyBob you are amazing. I have always had trouble with WILD's. Today I tried your technique with my fan as an anchor and bam, I had my first wild of the month  ::D: . I woke up for 10 min, performed a wild, and in 20 min I had my false awakening. I knew it was a dream immediately because my fan was off.

----------


## transflux

Don't be that excited yet. It will just pass away. The role of any focal point is to keep your intent / waking personality intact. You also need pulling or at least a pushing force. Sleep interruption gives you the push, an elevated power of background theta activity. Visualization is both a pushing and a pulling force but if executed poorly it just rips you apart.

Nothing beats a well conceptualized pulling force. There was a time when I was LDing by protruding my bubble of attention. I just keep pushing inward into the dark until the environment formed around me. You use visualization to give a shape to your intent, to conceptualize your progress toward the state you want to be in. 

It ultimately comes down to your willpower and your reservoirs of vital energy, chi, or whatever you would call it. Besides a bunch of other things, vital energy enhances your EEG power, therefore your intent, your ability to visualize, everything. Your brain runs on ions, and having a surplus of them really makes the difference.

As for the focal point, I've found two that really works. It took me years to understand why they really are the best. The first one is the geometric centre of your body. Basically you want to push yourself through that point. The second one is the hiss like noise that comes from the middle of your head. It fluctuates really strong in interrupted sleep and occasionally turns into auditory hallucinations. The best time to WILD.

----------


## Timpan

this Im really gonna test out since I just got my right eyebrow pirced , its going to be my Anchor  ::banana::  ;

----------


## TripleX223

So in theory instead of using the pain as an anchor I could listen to my loud fan, and wait until I hear it otherwise. Once hearing it different I do a reality check, and should be fine.

(While waiting to hear this is it suggested to just think random thoughtsl, but actaully listening as well? or do i just try to clear head completly and listen?)

thank you, trying to have my first wild

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> To the first paragraph:
> Those things are all perfectly fine to induce WILDs. They are each anchors that enable you to hold your logic above water as everything else starts to fade. In the post before this one I explain this a bit more in depth . I know I didn't make that clear enough in the main tutorial.
> 
> The second paragraph:
> Hmm... I'm not quite sure what you mean here. If your talking about making mental images that are so vivid your mind inverts its perception inwards (ie. your mental state changes from focusing on the outside world to the inside one, thus initiating a lucid dream) then I must ask you: why waste so much time? We all already have a simple way to change perceptual states built right into our brains that we initiate every night of our lives.
> 
> It is much easier, more efficient, and outright simpler to just use your natural perceptual-switcher rather than attempting to outwit everything your mind was built to defend against. When your trying to work against your mind for LDs you walk a fine line. I did this for about two years... There were several times when I just unexplainably became incapable of WILDing properly.



Yes making mental images that are very vivid is what I mean, well that might seem simple to you but I've laid still for quite a bit, and it is very boring first of all, I know its not supposed to be entertaining, after all you are trying to get to sleep, but what if you want to learn to trance out during the day or after being up for a longer amount of time (WILDs make good lds because your so aware, because you have been up for awhile before entering the dream) Arby pointed out in his tutorial that if you really had the power to visualize and use tactile at very powerful levels that you could trance into a dream upon will at any time. I know it takes along time but the thought interests me a lot, and when I start really getting into visualization practice, when I see it get vivider (as I am beginning to see) then I'll just wait all the time thats needed to make it as vivid as possible, as soon as possible.

Like my goal is not to use WILD as soon as possible, if I want to ld for instance tonight I bet you I could do it at least at a chance of 70-80&#37; (even better if I practice Visualization, then I can DEILD faster and better), if I tried my full combo of methods with the help of a good sleep schedule. But WILD, I have all the time in the world to train for it, I'm not in a hurry, I want to be able to WILD in a way that I can improve it, see my progress straight up, and not have to rely on my sleepiness (I will though in the beginning), plus I'm very interested in my imagination, thats a big part of it.

All in all, visualization can be quite passive for me, you see visualization starts out using will power, to think of certain scenes, but later all it involves is visualization alone (this is because you begin taking in subconscious ideas, and no longer need to make conscious ones), that feeling of shifting awareness to imagination, then your just riding the wind of your mind, I think anyone who is real good at visualization WILDs would agree.

----------


## Shady

> So in theory instead of using the pain as an anchor I could listen to my loud fan, and wait until I hear it otherwise. Once hearing it different I do a reality check, and should be fine.
> 
> (While waiting to hear this is it suggested to just think random thoughtsl, but actaully listening as well? or do i just try to clear head completly and listen?)
> 
> thank you, trying to have my first wild



Well if your like 99&#37; of the population; you will either overlook it because it is background noise and fall asleep losing awareness or you will lay in bed concentrating to hard and _never_ fall asleep. The only reason I "hear it differently" is because by this point I'm naturally conditioned to be aware of it. Im checking if its there without even trying to sort of thing. 

In theory yes it would work; but unfortunately things are usually not as easy as they sound. Personally I dont hear it "turn off". Its simply that after working on WILDs/LDs so much I subconsciously do these reality checks almost constantly. The goal of the anchor is to give you something to passively observe as you slip off. Having a vivid anchor helps you draw the line; but vivid for me might be completely unnoticeable for you. The best thing you can do is on a night to night basis simply try to remain conscious slightly longer and get a little but further. You will know if your doing something wrong if it takes you more then a few seconds/minutes longer then normal to fall asleep. I am not saying lay in bed waiting for things to happen, just fall asleep normally but try to passively observe whats going on around you and what you feel as it happens (Or even before it happens). I used to make notes of the last thing I remembered before falling asleep such as sensations/level of imagery etc. Anything that stands out.

So many people think remaining aware or focusing on something when falling asleep means you have to sit there thinking about it constantly. Its really not something I focus on but its always in the back of my mind. Ideally I dont "check every 20 seconds" or whatever; its just more of a constant awareness. 

You cant just wake up one day and say "Ok I'm going to remain conscious as I fall asleep". Your whole life you've been completely unaware of this phase and its going to take some time to be able to do anything with it. If you manage to passively remain conscious and aware during it the first time you try to WILD; and actually make the transition through to the dream then your amazing. Most people just get a taste of the transition phase and just get to excited and "wake up". 

You really have to find the balance for something that works for you, start big and attempt using pain as billybob explained or something. Its really something you have to learn by feel.

**And just an edit to reply to allensig3654 from the post below.. (Since Im here editing spelling anyways )**
_I have never had a problem with moving either; moving is no different then burping or swallowing in my opinion. It will only distract you if you make it a big deal.. For me being comfortable means I fall asleep faster and more 'peacefully'. Unfortunately laying like a brick isn't always great if it takes more then a few minutes to fall asleep. In fact for me if I have trouble with my WILD moving is usually the thing that helps me . Obviously that's going to vary for others but.. its defiantly not written in stone that it has a completely negative effect. Congrats on the repeated success though ; you'll get there._

----------


## allensig3654

> So in theory instead of using the pain as an anchor I could listen to my loud fan, and wait until I hear it otherwise. Once hearing it different I do a reality check, and should be fine.
> 
> (While waiting to hear this is it suggested to just think random thoughtsl, but actaully listening as well? or do i just try to clear head completly and listen?)
> 
> thank you, trying to have my first wild



Just did it again this afternoon while listening to my loud fan. I didn't get far, just out of body in my room, but I am proud  :smiley: .

Another thing I noticed was that it is ok to move. I started off reading a book. I then relaxed while visualizing the book in front of me for about 20 min. I then had my gf interrupt me so I turned to my side and lightly focused on my fan. Before I knew it I felt a click in the middle of my forehead and I pulled myself out of body. I looked at my door and realized it was open (it was closed before) This got me too excited and I was pulled back in body and woke up.

----------


## BillyBob

Hey shady.
I realize that you are probably just trying to help, but could you stop posting your ideas about WILD in here? This tutorial is purposefully vague in some areas. I've written it in a way that will allow people to learn the intricacies of WILD through experience.

If you do what I've said in the tutorial. ie.
sleepwakerelaxuse anchorfall asleepThen you can easily have WILDs. Once you have WILDs you will begin to formulate your own ideas about how WILD works/etc. Rather than just listening to our biases and accepting them as total fact (everyone has biases, we're only human).
I don't want to be an ass, but I wrote the tutorial this way for a reason. I've "taught" upwards of twenty people about WILD one on one. So I have some theories on what works and what doesn't.

----------


## Shady

*I most defiantly am trying to help; but I will stop posting in the thread from here on out.*

Im just tired of seeing multiple tutorials saying the same thing over and over and over; that don't clear up or at least address the actual problems that people are constantly posting about. No one needs another post explaining that WBTBs are important along with some sort of anchor. I can link 50 posts that do that, and that do it better.

I feel like if your going to post a method you should do that. In case you didn't notice there's already a couple threads asking questions about your thread; also claiming this discoveries as new material and really that just showcases how oblivious some people are due the the lack of at least back up information behind many tutorials.

If you would like to post ways for new people to lucid dreaming to fall ass-backward into lucidity without any idea of whats going on; feel free to do so. When it doesn't work for 95&#37; of the people; I (_Along with many many others on the forums)_ will be here to answer the constant flood of questions asking the same question over and over because it is not clarified in the "Guide to lucid dreaming". Your "theory" on the whole evolution doesn't really apply to today, is full of loopholes, and is nothing more then noise that sounds good. It'd be awfully convenient if that _hypothetical_ trait was still in full force millions of years later when conditions have changed exponentially. And not to mention at the end of the day your contradicting yourself by the time you reach the end of the post. If you were more open minded you might understand that monitoring or noticing the pain increasing as you drift off to sleep is no different then thinking about anything else (Which according to you makes it impossible to fall asleep). 

[B]You haven't taught described how to lucid dream; you have described how to fall asleep uncomfortably. You have also said this has produced lucid dreams for you. That's about it. The majority of the people who have taken this thread as a "godsend" see it as such because it does the same thing most other tutorials so. It apparently gets you something for nothing; get out of that mindset and you might see some real success in lucid dreaming. The underlying process is incredibly simple yes; executing it is another thing.

Disappointed in you man; was hoping to see some fresh; useful content from an experienced lucid dreamer like yourself. Im sorry for criticizing you for posting the same thing that has been said 500 times before (and at least twice by yourself). If you would like to take the time to point out how this is any different; or how it will help people "better understand the inner-workings of a WILD take the 5 minutes and PM me and I'll gladly delete everything I've said. Until then; keep feeding the obliviousness train I suppose.

----------


## TripleX223

Well i tried the pain thing last night. Basically I put my legs in an uncomfortable position. It kept me up so I gave up and went to bed. As I sat up i realised it took more strength, because my arms were almost completly numb, possible improvement?

(this is a very good tutorial 5 stars)

----------


## BillyBob

Another wall of text  ::shock:: 





> The thing that's really got my gears rolling is if there is actually a "mental" block that prevents you from WILDing. You see, WILDing would be contradictory. I had previously thought that staying aware would prevent you from WILDing because in order to WILD you must remain aware/concious. But if you were aware/concious, your mind couldn't delude itself into a dream and you wouldn't become lucid. Of course, if you have one you shouldn't be able to have the other so I explained our ability to WILD by using doublethink. The ability to hold two mutually contradicing beleifs at the same time. Of course, there is no way to conciously use doublethink as the use of doublethink required doublethink to be used on itself thus that was useless XD
> 
> Lastly, I'm not the biggest fan of the pain method either. Theres probably a way with more finesse. I'm gonna see what I can come up with in regards to that.... I mean, the criteria is so simple! But a method where you consciously induce it such as the pain method has a slight mental contradiction. You have to do ______ (in this case, pain) in anticipation that it will make you lucid but you have to avoid anticipating.... I'm gonna see if I can find a way around that (its pretty all encompassing, though)



Wow, "doublethink?" that made my brain hurt  :tongue2: 

There are a plethora of ways to do this WILD without using pain. Pain is just the example I used to show whats going on with the most clarity - you use something constant as an "anchor" for your awareness as you drift into sleep. Dull pain is one of the most 'constant' feelings there are.
Some others that I use occasionally:My breathingThe white noise from an air purifier in my roomVisualization (walking through a scene)The feeling of my bodyLike I said earlier, pain probably won't work for everyone, hell, it might not work for many people at all. Each person will just have to find their own target anchor.






> Great tutorial! I'm definitely trying the pain anchor tonight.



Thanks, come back and tell me how it went  :smiley: 






> Thx , this really help



Thank you, I hope it translates into some lucids for you.






> Ok cool.
> But what is the difference between people thinking about what they did today and falling asleep to that (as half the population would), 
> and the WILDers using the same method of imagining scenes etc, as an anchor. 
> They are both anchoring and falling to sleep, yet the normal sleepers don't go Lucid. 
> Is the only diff that the WILDers are focusing on one image and not many?
> Just a question.



Tonight watch yourself fall asleep. You'll notice that what often happens is you have a mental image/scene pop up into your head, then that scene/image starts shifting around randomly in your mind as you slowly fall asleep.
That is the normal progression into unconsciousness. The anchor is something that is separate from this process, and thus allows you to stay semi-conscious until the process' end (until your in a dream).

Its best not to think about this process when WILDing, just use your anchor as specified in the tutorial. 






> Great tutorial



Thanks  :smiley: 






> Lucid Dreaming is a really new field and it's like a puzzle where every day someone brings up a new piece that fits in the picture. 
> What's really exciting for me is witnessing all the collaborative work done in this community. 
> Thanks to your contributions one day LDing will become a joyful experience for many more people around the world. 
> You really are pioneers.
> 
> I discovered lucid dreaming about a year ago. I didn't believe it was real, but after some trials I started have firsthand experiences. 
> Now I investigate this phenomenon methodically and one day I hope to provide some useful insights too.
> 
> BillyBob, your tutorial is really food for thought, the anchor part does ring a bell, you really hit a hot-spot. I think this growing discussion will be even more interesting.



Hello and thanks.
Unfortunately we aren't as pioneering as we may seem. Books like Lucid dreaming and Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming have been around for nearly two decades. This community, that has largely forgotten about those that came before us, are just rediscovering things that have been long known.






> yeah i like dream chasers question, the first tutorial i read about wilding was about 8 steps long and involved all sorts of visualizing and then this technique says to just fall asleep and have something to anchor u, as dream chaser said surely half the people if not more that go to sleep should be wilding??
> 
> J.x



This tutorial is just all of those tutorials in condensed form. All too often people over complicate WILD. They see it as some unobtainable goal that takes incredible amounts of effort to attain. WILD is simple, all you have to do is fall asleep with a bit of consciousness and you can have them.






> BillyBob you are amazing. I have always had trouble with WILD's. Today I tried your technique with my fan as an anchor and bam, I had my first wild of the month . I woke up for 10 min, performed a wild, and in 20 min I had my false awakening. I knew it was a dream immediately because my fan was off.



 ::D: 
Thats excellent, I'm glad I could help.






> Don't be that excited yet. It will just pass away. The role of any focal point is to keep your intent / waking personality intact. You also need pulling or at least a pushing force. Sleep interruption gives you the push, an elevated power of background theta activity. Visualization is both a pushing and a pulling force but if executed poorly it just rips you apart.
> 
> Nothing beats a well conceptualized pulling force. There was a time when I was LDing by protruding my bubble of attention. I just keep pushing inward into the dark until the environment formed around me. You use visualization to give a shape to your intent, to conceptualize your progress toward the state you want to be in. 
> 
> It ultimately comes down to your willpower and your reservoirs of vital energy, chi, or whatever you would call it. Besides a bunch of other things, vital energy enhances your EEG power, therefore your intent, your ability to visualize, everything. Your brain runs on ions, and having a surplus of them really makes the difference.
> 
> As for the focal point, I've found two that really works. It took me years to understand why they really are the best. The first one is the geometric centre of your body. Basically you want to push yourself through that point. The second one is the hiss like noise that comes from the middle of your head. It fluctuates really strong in interrupted sleep and occasionally turns into auditory hallucinations. The best time to WILD.



Hm. Thats very interesting.






> this I'm really gonna test out since I just got my right eyebrow pierced , its going to be my Anchor  ;



Post what happens in here  :smiley: 






> So in theory instead of using the pain as an anchor I could listen to my loud fan, and wait until I hear it otherwise. Once hearing it different I do a reality check, and should be fine.
> 
> (While waiting to hear this is it suggested to just think random thoughts, but actually listening as well? or do i just try to clear head completely and listen?)
> 
> thank you, trying to have my first wild



Yes, almost anything can be an anchor.
Just let your thoughts flow as your passively listen to the fan.






> Arby pointed out in his tutorial that if you really had the power to visualize and use tactile at very powerful levels that you could trance into a dream upon will at any time. I know it takes along time but the thought interests me a lot, and when I start really getting into visualization practice, when I see it get vivider (as I am beginning to see) then I'll just wait all the time thats needed to make it as vivid as possible, as soon as possible.
> 
> All in all, visualization can be quite passive for me, you see visualization starts out using will power, to think of certain scenes, but later all it involves is visualization alone (this is because you begin taking in subconscious ideas, and no longer need to make conscious ones), that feeling of shifting awareness to imagination, then your just riding the wind of your mind, I think anyone who is real good at visualization WILDs would agree.



That first sentence: Wow, Arby induced an LD during the day using this? I have never, not once, been able to force a lucid dream. Not via visualizations, or anything. At one point I was image streaming for an hour a day, writing fiction, and even doing "dream yoga" - all very good ways to improve visualization. I was never able to induce any kind of dream by simply seeing a location in detail.
I have used visualization as an anchor on my night time WILDs though, and it has worked (VILD).

Yes, I know what you mean. When WILDing after some sleep you initiate a scene, then just keep it in your minds eye until a dream forms around it.






> Just did it again this afternoon while listening to my loud fan. I didn't get far, just out of body in my room, but I am proud .
> 
> Another thing I noticed was that it is ok to move. I started off reading a book. I then relaxed while visualizing the book in front of me for about 20 min. I then had my gf interrupt me so I turned to my side and lightly focused on my fan. Before I knew it I felt a click in the middle of my forehead and I pulled myself out of body. I looked at my door and realized it was open (it was closed before) This got me too excited and I was pulled back in body and woke up.



Oh my god. Twice in one day?  ::banana:: 






> *I most defiantly am trying to help; but I will stop posting in the thread from here on out.*
> 
> Im just tired of seeing multiple tutorials saying the same thing over and over and over; that don't clear up or at least address the actual problems that people are constantly posting about. No one needs another post explaining that WBTBs are important along with some sort of anchor. I can link 50 posts that do that, and that do it better.
> 
> I feel like if your going to post a method you should do that. In case you didn't notice there's already a couple threads asking questions about your thread; also claiming this discoveries as new material and really that just showcases how oblivious some people are due the the lack of at least back up information behind many tutorials.
> 
> If you would like to post ways for new people to lucid dreaming to fall ass-backward into lucidity without any idea of whats going on; feel free to do so. When it doesn't work for 95&#37; of the people; I (_Along with many many others on the forums)_ will be here to answer the constant flood of questions asking the same question over and over because it is not clarified in the "Guide to lucid dreaming". Your "theory" on the whole evolution is nothing more then noise that sounds good. It'd be awfully convenient if that hypothetical trait was still in full force millions of years later when conditions have changed exponentially. And not to mention at the end of the day your contradicting yourself by the time you reach the end of the post. If you were more open minded you might understand that monitoring or noticing the pain increasing as you drift off to sleep is no different then thinking about anything else (Which according to you makes it impossible to fall asleep). 
> 
> *You haven't taught described how to lucid dream; you have described how to fall asleep uncomfortably. You have also said this has produced lucid dreams for you. That's about it. The majority of the people who have taken this thread as a "godsend" see it as such because it does the same thing most other tutorials so. It apparently gets you something for nothing; get out of that mindset and you might see some real success in lucid dreaming. The underlying process is incredibly simple yes; executing it is another thing.
> ...



Thanks,
You'll notice that the thread's title is "How to WILD." Not "This is How WILDing Works."
In this tutorial I have supplied the beginner WILDer all the information he or she will need to have lucid dreams via the WILD method. Sure, I could have used 100k words to explain every intricacy of what happens when one goes from waking to dreaming, but I realize that nearly all of the details I know about WILDing are completely biased BS.

The tutorial only contains information that I have tested on individuals other than myself. This includes family members, friends, and yes, DVrs.


Please do not be so quick to judge the work of other people. I have spent four years collecting this information and assembling it in my mind into a simplified theory of WILD. I have spoken to hundreds of people about their WILDing experiences, had almost a thousand WILDs myself, and have even taught people that have never had a WILD to WILD.

I know that the deceptively simplistic nature of this way of WILDing can seem _too_ simple. This is because for the past four years I have waded through all the bullshit and narrowed what is actually necessary to WILD down as far as I can.

Thank you for your understanding.


EDIT:




> Well i tried the pain thing last night. Basically I put my legs in an uncomfortable position. It kept me up so I gave up and went to bed. As I sat up i realised it took more strength, because my arms were almost completly numb, possible improvement?
> 
> (this is a very good tutorial 5 stars)



Now that you know high amounts of pain aren't your thing, try something different next time. Like noise, making the room colder than usual, etc. Each person is different, and each will have to experiment with different anchors. 

Thanks for the stars  :smiley:

----------


## jamesplague

The best WILD I have had, was when i recieved emails on my Blackberry at 4 in the morning, which woke me up with vibrations continuously.

I had another WILD the other day, and I woke up and my hand was under my pillow, numb.

This is interesting  ::banana:: 

Im going to try the hand under pillow thing again and post how it goes.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> That first sentence: Wow, Arby induced an LD during the day using this? I have never, not once, been able to force a lucid dream. Not via visualizations, or anything. At one point I was image streaming for an hour a day, writing fiction, and even doing "dream yoga" - all very good ways to improve visualization. I was never able to induce any kind of dream by simply seeing a location in detail.
> I have used visualization as an anchor on my night time WILDs though, and it has worked (VILD).
> 
> Yes, I know what you mean. When WILDing after some sleep you initiate a scene, then just keep it in your minds eye until a dream forms around it.



I never said arby introduced a lucid dream this way, I personally don't know if he did or not, he says " When can this work?, Anywhere and anytime you can totally zone out. Although it will not be nearly as effective or as easy, you could do it sitting on your lazy ass in front of the computer." In his tutorial on VILD. I don't need arby to confirm it though, the human mind can clearly have the ability to hallucinate, as we see in dreams, and it grows like any muscle does, I've seen it.

I have personally been visualizing for over a half a year (on and off, with lots of bad turns), that may sound crazy and I know I stated I am just beginning to see results, but for the longest time I couldn't see a single thing, I can't really describe how good or bad I visualize because it would be biased by too many things, as there is nothing to compare it too. Writing fiction and doing dream yoga doesn't really help pure visualization that much (as I recall dream yoga is taking extreme awareness of the surrounding area your in, and visualization is internal.)

And besides all that, I don't expect to introduce this kind of WILD for a very long time, I wouldn't expect that anyone could do this unless they have been extremely visual, or has spent a very long time practicing.

----------


## BillyBob

> Hey shady.
> I realize that you are probably just trying to help, but could you stop posting your ideas about WILD in here? This tutorial is purposefully vague in some areas. I've written it in a way that will allow people to learn the intricacies of WILD through experience.
> 
> If you do what I've said in the tutorial. ie.sleepwakerelaxuse anchorfall asleepThen you can easily have WILDs. Once you have WILDs you will begin to formulate your own ideas about how WILD works/etc. Rather than just listening to our biases and accepting them as total fact (everyone has biases, we're only human).
> I don't want to be an ass, but I wrote the tutorial this way for a reason. I've "taught" upwards of twenty people about WILD one on one. So I have some theories on what works and what doesn't.



I just reread this and it sounds pretty dick.
What I meant to say is that this particular tutorial was written in a very specific way to maximize reader's WILDing potential. I omitted all the stuff that wasn't "need to know" so as to allow people to focus on the points that mattered most and not have their head's clouded with relatively useless information.

The way I worded the above quoted post made it sound like I thought your ideas were BS. Thats not what I was trying to get across  :tongue2: 
I was trying to say that by posting so much information in this thread you were doing exactly what I spent hours editing the tutorial making sure I didn't do: giving people _theory_.

Theory is good in its own right, but you don't try to teach a preschooler trigonometry before he knows how to add. It'll only confuse him and make it harder for him to do the simple stuff (1+1 -- Actually WILDing).


Besides the thousands of hours that went into getting the information in the tut, I spent about three hours combing over it trying to simplify it as much as possible before I actually posted it.
Sorry if I came off as a dick, its just that its been a very, very long road to get here. This is pretty much the last tutorial I'm ever going to write, and I tried to make it the most useful  :smiley: 






> Thank you for your understanding.



And this was not meant as a jab. I was actually thanking you for agreeing not to post anymore theory in here  ::?:

----------


## DreamChaser

Well thank you BillyBob as this is the first explanaition of anchoring that i have seen here and First i have heard of it (other than visualising).
To use it as the focus and not think about WILDing opened my mind up to the theory.
Looks like a great method. Will keep at it.

----------


## arby

Some great ideas popping up in this thread.





> you see visualization starts out using will power, to think of certain scenes, but later all it involves is visualization alone (this is because you begin taking in subconscious ideas, and no longer need to make conscious ones), that feeling of shifting awareness to imagination, then your just riding the wind of your mind, I think anyone who is real good at visualization WILDs would agree.



 I love the way you put that =) Yes, very much agree.





> Don't be that excited yet. It will just pass away. The role of any focal point is to keep your intent / waking personality intact. You also need pulling or at least a pushing force. Sleep interruption gives you the push, an elevated power of background theta activity. Visualization is both a pushing and a pulling force but if executed poorly it just rips you apart



Aha, this is what I was getting at with my stuff about "target" and "prodding" except transfulx has the ability to actually make it make sense =P

But we all have a "pushing/pulling force" when we go to sleep normally, do we not? You don't notice it but there's something that pulls us into sleep every night. Of course, the fact that we don't notice it makes it so that we don't normally use it consciously when WILDing... It is, however, possible to do it through "auto-pilot". In other words, instead of a conscious effort to get to sleep through a technique it should be possible to do it "the way you do it every night" (which is a hell of a lot harder once you try to do it consciously, unfortunately =/). Least, thats the way it manifests for me... anyone else got contradictory experiences?

Why does step no. 5 have to be the hardest? At first it seems like an afterthought =P





> Wow, "doublethink?" that made my brain hurt



I makes my brain hurt too.. XD

Thank god I might be able to mainly ditch that theory... and I'd even made a whole thread about it too =O





> That first sentence: Wow, Arby induced an LD during the day using this?



Half of the point of this thread is that "WILD is just the act of falling asleep with a bit of consciousness". During the day, this can be really fucking hard XD 

a) you can't really fall asleep easily
b) any time you doze off, its almost always because you weren't paying attention/by accident
c) any sort of physical anchor will likely keep you awake
d) staying conscious will stop you from falling asleep in most cases during the day.

So, in other words, the WILD part is just as easy to pull of during the day as at WBTB time or any time for that matter. Its just a bitch getting to sleep with it. Technically I think any tech could be done during the day like this but VILD is nice because you get that pull towards sleep.

Wheee, applying the theory already. I love it.





> This is pretty much the last tutorial I'm ever going to write, and I tried to make it the most useful



Pfffft. Just wait till your next revelations/ideas and you'll eat those words =P

----------


## Shady

*Last thing billy bob! Its nice dont worry I promise* 

I do completely understand your teaching 'method', there is no universal technique and there is no universal 'way' to learning. To each his own. And I do recognize your desire to just say "Ok go do it" and leave all the technical mumbo-jumbo out of it.So even though I disagree with the end result; I'll gladly refrain from interfering from here on out.. my goal here is(was) not to annoy/piss you off or confuse members.

I simply had felt as though this idea has been ravaged enough many times in the past; and unfortunately people don't always use the search button. Personal opinion at the end of the day. These are free, open boards and things are never going to be perfect; whatever it takes to get the word out is okay with me I suppose.

Good luck to all, keep the idea's rollin'.

----------


## Julius

I'd like to hear some opinions about this idea that's buggin' me.

When someone posts a "100&#37; success" WILDing tutorial I'm sure it works perfectly for that author... but not for his readers.

We can deduce that he honed and perfected the system through a long process of trial and error and finally arrived at a method that never fails. 

You can find many threads like that, but reading the replies, you will always spot only a partial success among the readers.

Why? Partially you can blame it on the differences among people, some are better at visualizing, some are simply "more gifted", etc.
But I think that it doesn't end here.

_My idea is that the "long process of trial and error" that the author went through is in fact a long process of conditioning._ I think it's a "forgotten" but integral part of his success. He practiced and practiced and so he learned what really worked _for him_. He conditionend his mind, like an athlete developes his body and skills.  

The readers expect succes - and quickly - but almost everyone lacks the conditioning, their mind is not ready and fit, they are not athletes so they can't have succes from day 1 end perhaps even from day 5 or 10.

You can't pretend to become a swimmer just by learning every detail about swimming, you have to stay in a pool for many hours.

Based on my experience, you have to know yourself and your mind to effectively WILD, that's why any of those methods needs more practice than expected. 

I'm not at all sure about all this so that's why I'd appreciate some opinions. Perhaps I'm exaggerating.

I arrived to this idea because I was very impressed by something that BillyBob said: he wrote his new tutorial that way using his experience in teaching WILD to twenty men. 
There is great value in that. You have to actually try your method on others.

I think that it was a very good idea to leave some vague areas. One has to build his own knowledge. Everyday I acquire this knowledge -- by practicing. Perhaps I'm not special but I achieve a slow and steady progress and think that the errors are an essential part of the ordeal.







> Hello and thanks.
> Unfortunately we aren't as pioneering as we may seem. Books like Lucid dreaming and Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming have been around for nearly two decades. This community, that has largely forgotten about those that came before us, are just rediscovering things that have been long known.




Yeah, totally right, and we can go back even more: I'm reading Hervey de Saint-Denys's really interesting book -- two centuries old. And let's not bring up the ancient dream yoga etc.

Still I feel that we are at the tip of the iceberg, it's a field open for many more discoveries. Specifically I think that the induction methods are ready for many improvements, especially the most fascinating and elusive of them all: WILD.

Oh gosh, this was another wall of text!  :Sad:

----------


## Dizko

Thanks Billybob.

Really learnt from that.

----------


## FreeOne

would you look at that! another great tutorial by billybob. I havent read it yet ( :tongue2: ) but i will get around to it eventually.   thanks bb  :smiley:

----------


## CrazyInSane

Great advice! I had posted something a few weeks ago with a similar message to this, I called it the "Clock tick tock-induced LD" method, where listening to a rhythmic external sound as an "anchor" as you put it, will help you fall asleep "naturally" while still holding to a thread of consciousness.

Just a question: You mention the whole "don't be expecting to enter SP" thing, which I agree with. I was recently thinking about listening to music while attempting a WILD, a soft low rythmic song like "_Ladies and Gentlemen We are Floating in Space_" by *Spiritualized* (which is actually the song from Vanilla Sky, at the end, when he's told he's in a LD :smiley: )

*Would listening to light, rhythmic music on an iPod through ear buds as the "anchor"* be a good idea? I played with it the other night and it felt like I was slipping into sleep quickly (it wasn't a serious attempt though), but I hadn't slept for over 24 hours. Anyway, great tute and thanks for any reply.

Happy lucid dreaming and god bless!

----------


## adraw

I would say that the biggest addition in this thread is the  word *Anchor*. And simple generalization of WILD. 

Becouse many of us tried different methods of WILD, we start to sense, that every WILD has some relaxation at the beginning and that you should do it at WBTB....

This tutorial brought generalization and that is fine. It is only logical that some questions will arise, {I have questions myself} but when a guide such as this comes, it helps to gain another view and thats what everybody here searches for. 

For me, it is really interesting, that this thread is mostly interesting for experienced WILDers, becouse also they are searching for new knowledge to improve their results. So the outcome of this thread for me would be... Even the most experienced WILDers are sometimes not successful and it takes time to achieve at least some success rate. So there is no need for results coming fast, there is only need for practice... And now, everybody sees the right sequence of WILD. 

As for what Shady said. The same questions are asked, and the same answers are provided. I would say, people in this forums learn in spirals. Three steps forward, two steps backward. But thats pretty normal for this kind of community. I can clearly recall tutorials that tell the same as this one. But each in different way.  So I would say... Thanx Billy for good view on WILD and thx shady for counterargumenting this tutorial. This way everything stays balanced and we may continue to learn.

----------


## DreamChaser

I would rather someone post a Tut, and even if some of us get one thing out of it, it is worth it.
Imagine if people like BillyBob just didn't bother. Credit where credit is due.
I have learnt about anchoring. And a good technique to TRY.
It may seem similar each Tut, but for some it is their first glimpse of this.

----------


## wwe101

can someone please explain to me the transition,  or how you know when youve entered the dream. :smiley:

----------


## Cherish

Do we have to sleep before we try to WILD? Could it have been a few hours ago that I slept, but it would still be possible to WILD? Just wondering ;P

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Well, it's recommended that you sleep for 5-6 hours before trying a WILD. As to how long you need to stay up; You need to experiment what length of time is right for you.


EDIT: Sorry Bob, I just realized that this is your thread! Cherish's question was on another page, and I thought it was hers.  :Oops:

----------


## transflux

Arby brought up an important point (I didn't read the rest of the thread yet): "we all have a "pushing/pulling force" when we go to sleep normally (...) You don't notice it but there's something that pulls us into sleep every night."

There are different types of pushing forces. The one we want to bring in for help to get lucid is "polarized." This is where the word "dissociative" takes its meaning. 

You know the story, we want to be mentally rested yet able to fall sleep. The problem is it's quite difficult to describe things when it comes to mental states and body feelings so I'll try to describe this in terms of EEG bands. If you can grasp this concept you can use it to conceptualize your intent, but I admit, it's not very good for that.

Basically the total EEG power available in any given brain state is constant for each individual (unless you take in vital/ionic energy). So if your brain generates strong delta waves, as it does in sleep, the beta bands are left powerless. 

In order to fall asleep you need theta/delta. This is the "pulling force" that put you in sleep every night. In sleep biology we like to call this "sleep pressure." Sleep pressure is not sufficient for lucidity, you also need elevated beta/gamma activity, a brain state which is polarized in terms of EEG bands - your ticket to dissociative states.

If you follow a polyphasic sleep schedule, even just as simple as WBTB, your theta band will persist during wakefulness. Another way to induce and maintain this polarized brain state is to disturb the third part of your monophasic sleep. You need to wake up briefly and fall asleep in every 2-15 minutes.

The brain gets deactivated in a general fronto-temporal direction. The frontal lobe which is the most sensitive part of the brain to sleep loss switches off first. This lobe is responsible for self-awareness and intent. That's why you die out like a flame in the first cycle of your monophasic sleep. 

You need the strong theta generators active in your temporal lobes (cause of the buzzing noises in conscious sleep) and you also need the beta activity of your frontal lobes. 

To sum it up - the ideal pushing force for lucid dreams is not just a strong theta/delta activity but a mixture of increased theta/delta and beta/gamma activity at the same time. However, since the total EEG power is constant across different brain states, you need a surplus of vital energy to maintain equally strong power in these separate bands. Having this set and coupled with the proper focal point to use you can walk in and out of all kinds of funky mental states.

So I'd say, that WILD = conceptualized intent (starts with suggestions then develops to visualization) + pushing and/or pulling force + conductive brain state (via sleep manipulation and/or supplements) + focal point + internal silence + excess of vital energy. Skip one of these components and prepare for a hard time.

----------


## arby

> [crazy sleep biology stuff]



I'd by lieing if I pretended to understand most of that. I tried googling most of it but with very limited relevant results. For example, I couldn't find any really good sources explaining ionic/vital energy and how you can get that surplus of it.

Now, we'd be hijacking this thread if we started talking about that here so it'd be awesome if you started a separate thread about it or even just something with links that we can follow to learn about it. This seems like it's a very important, proven part of the whole WILD puzzle =O

----------


## Julius

Success! 

BillyBob, you helped me to focus on something I couldn't define, the Anchor. 
This was the last piece of advice I needed and tonight I had my FIRST complete WILD. 

These days I was trying to fully undestand what my different incomplete experiences had in common and reading this thread everything made instantly sense.

For three months I practiced my routine every single time I went to sleep.
Yesterday I re-read your old WILD tutorial followed by the new one. Due to my schedule I slept at 2am and had to wake up at 6:30, but after 8:30 I could come back to bed for an hour -- a "forced" WBTB.

After a brief dream I woke up and felt calm, clear and ready to try my usual routine except this time I knew what was important and what was unnecessary. It all went so smoothly in less than a minute. 

Suddenly I felt the most intense and realistic spinning sensation -- I had to actually make sure that I wasn't really moving, then I felt a wave of powerful electric vibrations and pop! I was standing in my mother's room fully aware of my dreaming condition. The LD is OT here but it was the most long and vivid I ever had. I even remembered to try a lucidity test I devised some weeks ago. 

_I understood on a whole new level that the counting or the visualizing, the awareness of breath or pain are merely tools to achieve a simple goal: they must keep awake only a tiny part of the mind, an anchor to reality lodged in the waking mind._ I gave too much importance to those tools, they were too central, I was putting an exaggerated energy in my concentration exercises. 

Well, I mightly suck at concentrating, I have trouble remaining focused on something for more than twenty seconds, so belive me, If I WILDed, anyone can do it.

Again, thanks for your great work BillyBob and sorry if my english is a bit rusty.

----------


## Wrathful

Very thorough instruction which I just needed. I'll be sure to try that out. Thank you.

----------


## transflux

> Now, we'd be hijacking this thread if we started talking about that here so it'd be awesome if you started a separate thread about it or even just something with links that we can follow to learn about it. This seems like it's a very important, proven part of the whole WILD puzzle =O



Proven by experience not by medical science. We are talking about qi gong / energy raising practices to accumulate chi, prana, negative ions, you name it.

----------


## BillyBob

> Success! 
> 
> BillyBob, you helped me to focus on something I couldn't define, the Anchor. 
> This was the last piece of advice I needed and tonight I had my FIRST complete WILD. 
> 
> These days I was trying to fully undestand what my different incomplete experiences had in common and reading this thread everything made instantly sense.
> 
> For three months I practiced my routine every single time I went to sleep.
> Yesterday I re-read your old WILD tutorial followed by the new one. Due to my schedule I slept at 2am and had to wake up at 6:30, but after 8:30 I could come back to bed for an hour -- a "forced" WBTB.
> ...



 ::D: 
Well, now I can finally rest well knowing that at least one person has been able to understand exactly what it was this tutorial was trying to get across. Good job, I hope you have many more in the future.


The tutorial isn't about telling everyone about a new technique I thought up. Its purpose was to help the community better understand how each WILD method works. My hope was that this understanding would enable you to go at each WILD method in a new way, focusing on only the parts of them that actually matter.
All too often people take unnecessary steps and blow them out of proportion  :tongue2:

----------


## Julius

::banana::

----------


## Tsunami

Had success with a pain anchor this morning. I did not intend to WILD, breaking a two week dry spell.

Went to sleep at around 11:00, kept waking up in the night without an alarm and attempting to do a tactile WILD. But when I woke up at around 6:30, I tried using the pain anchor instead.

I thought I was awake to much for doing this, but what seemed pretty quick i felt sleep paralysis, without looking for it/waiting for it. Sleep paralysis lasted about 2 minutes and my mind was still pretty aware during this time. My bed started shaking a bit and then, the next thing I know I am in a lucid dream. 

This was only my third attempt at this tut, first time I got SP really quickly, other time I stayed awake for way to long for this tut to work, third time lucky  :smiley: 

I never actually got out of bed, I only reached out to see what the time was on my table. 

Overall pretty decent LD as well.  ::D: 

Thanks Billybob for another great tutorial!

----------


## qwerty

Heyy Billybob

Your tutorial nearly worked for me

I woke up then turned my radio/alarm clock to an AM station that was basically fuzz (white noise). I lay there for a long time with lots of racing thoughts going through my head but they must have subsided eventually because before i knew it i started to feel my whole body floating up towards the ceiling as if i was completely weightless but i could also sort of feel my body lying in my bed like i was in two places. anyways when this slowed or stopped i tried to look around to see but everything was black so i couldnt see anything, so i tried visualising i was somewhere but this didnt work and i woke up a little bit later. also when i was floating upwards i vaguely remember being in a car and going through the roof so i might've been dreaming

i dont know, what did i do wrong
feedback appreciated. :smiley:

----------


## Forrest

Ok, I don't really have much to say, other than this looks like a good guide. I'll go over it in more detail later. I am posting this so that I can easily find this thread again, merely by looking through My Posts.  ::D:

----------


## Halocuber

BillyBob = God of WILDS

 ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Trying tonight, will report.  I think that when I get alot of sleep, I can't fall back asleep.  So is like 4 hours too little?

----------


## ladoys

I will look into this

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

I tried last night.  I got up after maybe 4 hours of sleep and went to the rest room.  After a minute I want back to bed with my leg under my other leg. I found concentrating on somthing internal like pain hard and got nowhere.  I figured out pain is not a good anchor for me, I may try a ticking clock.  Good idea; is that a common anchor?

----------


## jwalls

Hi,

My name's Justin.  If I need to post this in a first-timers topic or something, please tell me.  Thank you!
I apologize beforehand if my post is unorganized; I'm quite tired!

I've had a few lucid dreams that I can remember.  My dream recall is admittedly hazy, but I have some experience with anchors - usually in a similar sense as the "hunter" would.  For example, I would lay down and consciously shake my foot a little bit, and when my foot stopped it meant I fell asleep - so I would wake up.  I realize that's the wrong USAGE, but is that an anchor?

Anyway, I'm going to try this method and hopefully I'll get lucky and have a LD.  Just wanted to let you guys know I'm joining the ranks!

----------


## Howard

I'm going to try this tonight. I've had one WILD before, although it was pretty accidental.
I'll report back tomorrow.

----------


## Shift

::bowdown::  Billybob I've only read your older stuff, I'm glad to find your new stuff too because I just learned so much...!!  :smiley:  Thanks man! I love the concepts in this, I have only been able to WILD once in 5 months of trying, but I'm gonna try revamping how I've been thinking about it. I believe everything you wrote makes plenty of sense and I am expecting brilliant results  :boogie:

----------


## jwalls

Well, I don't remember having a LD last night.  :Sad:   I had many brief awakenings, which is abnormal - I can only attribute it to my anchor (the humming of the fan).  I normally sleep like a rock, full-on REM sleep paralysis.  Hopefully if I start a dream journal and work on my recall I can DILD or maybe even WILD.  I've had a DILD before, I just became aware during a regular dream and had a very short LD.  Also, I've focused on a dream I wanted to have AGAIN, and achieved that dream.  I suppose my next step is a dream journal.

----------


## Howard

Hmm. Last night didnt really work. I just got up for a little while, went back to bed and just kind of passed to unconsiousness.
Do you guys think that just lying on something uncomfy can act as an anchor? Such as sleeping ontop of some small block or something?
anyway, i'll try again tonight with the pain Anchor.

----------


## Shift

I tried this and got into SP and lost all feeling last night TWICE, better than I've done in 5months(-1day). So yea, definitely gonna keep trying. My only problem is that I was laying in bed, numb, and just got bored because nothing happened. Do you think there's a certain point where you should stop focusing on the anchor, or should I hold out on that anchor? Because I was just laying in my bed completely numb listening to the whoosh of my ac for what felt like hours, then I gave up, shifted position, and went to bed. I've always heard that focusing on something in RL will keep you anchored to RL... or do you disagree?

I'll try again tonight without the anchor and experiment some more, I know you're supposed to keep it open-ended  :wink2:  I also only got about 5 hours of sleep last night I think tonight will be better  :boogie:

----------


## PSPSoldier534

Is it possible to do this in the beginning of a nap later in the day? If you got enough sleep the past night that is.

----------


## moonshine

This tutorial is great.
But I'm not sure about the pain anchor. 
My wife wouldn't be thrilled about a fan.
So what alternative passive anchors are there. 

Maybe listening to your breathing, so long as your not counting down?

Maybe just focussing on a single part/point of your body? 

Any advice gang?

I do think however its important to note that his doesn't preclude doing the 61 point technique,
or some breath counting just to get relaxed initially. In fact, I would think this is advisable.
But once suitably relaxed, its time to slip in to passive mode. Am I right guys?

----------


## Snowy Egypt

I put something under me, moonshine. Something that's hard, but doesn't hurt, like my cell phone.  :smiley:

----------


## PSPSoldier534

No luck  :Sad: . I'll give it another go soon.

----------


## Ryuinfinity

Are there HH or SP in this?

----------


## PSPSoldier534

I guess it depends on how long it takes you to enter an LD.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Umm, Soldier, are you actually going to sleep? Cause it sounds like you're not.

----------


## PSPSoldier534

Can you please rephrase that? I didn't understand, sorry. :Confused:

----------


## Snowy Egypt

With this WILD, you go to sleep. The anchor helps keep part of you mind focused to enter a dream. By the way you phased it in your last post, is sounded like you're not going to sleep.

----------


## PSPSoldier534

It's not that. I got bored. I tried falling asleep, but sleeping takes me forever to accomplish (at least 1/2-1 1/2 hours of staring into nothingness), and I ran out of patience.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Ah, I see. Then this might not be for you, since patience in needed with any type of WILD.

----------


## dostoevskyblue

i don't think wake initiated ld's work well for everyone, especially someone with insomnia or related sleep disorders

----------


## PSPSoldier534

No, I just had a LOT of work to do, and I already tried WILDing 2 times today using the common technique (3 hours each), and quite obviously the 3rd try I just couldn't wait any longer. I'll try again tomorrow (or the weekends).

----------


## Soldier

would increase pain help? for the last week i've been trying this and i always fall asleep, i had a DILD but that was it.

----------


## transflux

> would increase pain help?



Unless you're a masochist it wouldn't. As it has been said many times the best anchor is the hiss like internal noise that comes from the middle or upper rear part of your head. 

You can then replace the origin of this sound to the middle of your body or use that point alone as your focal point. 

The problem is, if you don't give suggestions to recognize the right state to start action you will lie there in essentially false wakefulness. I'd say 2/3 or more of the battle is recognizing the proper state, 1/3 is attaining it with intact consciousness.

----------


## Placebo

I developed a trick a while back that worked well, but left my family wanting to murder me. I didn't realise at the time, but it was an anchor, as you put it (kudos)  :wink2: 

I made a mp3 playing the sound of a dripping tap, over and over.
And then I trained water/dripping as my dream sign.
Simple really. And effective. Especially at getting yourself hit on the head by your wife.. hehe

But perhaps with earphones or something less annoying, the same effect can be produced

BTW, this trick needn't be only for WILD. You can use an anchor without the WBTB if you have something that doesn't interfere with your sleep.
Of course, the WBTB helps a lot, so I recommend it all the same.

----------


## Placebo

(Sorry for the double post, but I don't want my question getting lost in my previous one)





> As it has been said many times the best anchor is the hiss like internal noise that comes from the middle or upper rear part of your head.
> You can then replace the origin of this sound to the middle of your body or use that point alone as your focal point.



Err.. any other ideas than just a hiss. Unfortunately, I already use white noise anyway to nap with. I'd like to add something to my mp3 to use as an anchor, and try this technique
Maybe a clicking sound. Or my water dripping idea.. any specific thoughts?

(My current WILD technique works, but doesn't give me particularly intense LDs... want to try something new)

----------


## Soldier

I used to have a little ring in my ears but it comes off and on so its hard to use that as anchor. placebo is there anyway i could get that drip sound?

----------


## transflux

That hiss is probably the most powerful thing that will ever come across. If I were that type of guy, I'd call it by names such as the Sacral Sound or the Door to Heaven, etc, and even I'm not, the temptation is still huge.

The power of this sound is well known from many mystic traditions. In eastern yoga it does even have its own branch, Nada Yoga. It's important part of Surat Shabd Yoga and other spiritual traditions that center around out of body travel. And it's widely practiced by lucid dreamers, astral projectors and the like.

This sound interiorizes your attention unlike any other thing. As you get progressively more absorbed in these noises you slowly whitrawn from the brain's sensory-motor mechanism. Eventually your reach a point where the carrier of your self-reflection is not strictly bounded anymore to the part of consciousness that we normally associate with the brain and body.

You need earplugs for this. What you hear at first is the inner working of your auditory cortex and the thalamocorical system. If the noises fluctuate a lot and occasionally turn into auditory hallucinations such as in interrupted sleep you should know you have a better chance at lucid dreaming. 

If you suceed in establishing a feedback on the noises and are in the conductive state you can develop it to a ringing sound or music (depending on your focus) which accompanies the pre-OBE state. You can separate and get lost in dreams or remain still and go deeper.

If you want to use external sound it should be unpredictable such as the noises coming from a convector heater when it gets cold. This is pretty much the opposite of the above method and takes the long route. Still works better than music, which has the right direction, i.e. creates an inner space, but will likely make your self-reflecting awareness fall apart. 

What you essentially want to do is get through the needle's eye. That's why you need a focal point in the first place, be it internal or external.

----------


## Placebo

err.. that was ages ago. I just googled a new one now
I'll upload it once I take out the background noise

----------


## TalkingHead

> That hiss is probably the most powerful thing that will ever come across. If I were that type of guy, I'd call it by names such as the Sacral Sound or the Door to Heaven, etc, and even I'm not, the temptation is still huge.
> 
> The power of this sound is well known from many mystic traditions. In eastern yoga it does even have its own branch, Nada Yoga. It's important part of Surat Shabd Yoga and other spiritual traditions that center around out of body travel. And it's widely practiced by lucid dreamers, astral projectors and the like.
> 
> This sound interiorizes your attention unlike any other thing. As you get progressively more absorbed in these noises you slowly whitrawn from the brain's sensory-motor mechanism. Eventually your reach a point where the carrier of your self-reflection is not strictly bounded anymore to the part of consciousness that we normally associate with the brain and body.
> 
> You need earplugs for this. What you hear at first is the inner working of your auditory cortex and the thalamocorical system. If the noises fluctuate a lot and occasionally turn into auditory hallucinations such as in interrupted sleep you should know you have a better chance at lucid dreaming. 
> 
> If you suceed in establishing a feedback on the noises and are in the conductive state you can develop it to a ringing sound or music (depending on your focus) which accompanies the pre-OBE state. You can separate and get lost in dreams or remain still and go deeper.
> ...



 

Did I miss something?  Is this a binaural beat or a different kind of sound.

----------


## Placebo

> placebo is there anyway i could get that drip sound?



You can grab a copy here: http://polynap.grelly.com/SleepTracks/waterdrip.mp3
I keep a bunch of nap tracks as well, if you're interested (e.g. 20 minute grey noise. I have a binaural version as well)
Perhaps I'll make a quick version that has the dripping sound about 8 minutes in or so

----------


## Soldier

thanks

----------


## transflux

> Did I miss something?  Is this a binaural beat or a different kind of sound.



No, it's an internal sound. Brain noise. 

It's like the aural equivalent of the light patterns that you see when you close your eyes in a dark room. But since we can't close our ears, most people are not aware of this sound. And that's why you need earplugs.

I still use earplugs even though I can hear these noises whenever I want to. It's the same thing as seeing those ideoretinal lights superimposed on everything without closing your eyes.

When you start focusing on it, it will appear as a static hiss. When your attention gets locked you will discover distinct frequencies. Some of these frequencies will get amplified while using binaural beats and focusing on the proper ones can help to get in the zone. But they are not the same.

It's a very good idea to concentrate on the inner noises after listening to binaurals for 15-30 minutes. You will get far better results this way, because no binaural pattern is perfect. A good one will facilitate the pre-OB or dreaming state alright but still locks you in an unnatural state.

You may have best results when you combine WBTB, binaurals and listening to the inner noises. At least this is how I've learned to lucid dream on a consistent basis.

----------


## Repo!

I'm not sure I understand this idea about an 'anchor'. What are you supposed to do, concentrate on it and just go to sleep? Instead of actually trying to stay consious while entering a dream like any other WILD techniuqe? See, I'm confusedddddd.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> I'm not sure I understand this idea about an 'anchor'. What are you supposed to do, concentrate on it and just go to sleep? Instead of actually trying to stay consious while entering a dream like any other WILD techniuqe? See, I'm confusedddddd.



Not concentrate on it per say, just passively keeping track of it while going back to sleep. That's why this version of WILD is so simple; you don't have to stay conscious throughout the whole experience.

----------


## moonshine

I think the passive nature is key. 
Counting down and all that stuff, for me at least, involves too much concentration. 
I don't want to be waiting 2 hours for a wild to work.

I tried something more passive this morning. I woke up at 5.45.
Got up for a minute to pee, had a glass of orange juice.
Back to bed. Tried 61 point relaxation, but found I was constanly interupting myself having "mini-dream" type HI.

So I just made my hand into a fist and then focussed on it, trying to keep my mind empty apart from that focus.

Several induction techniques noted in Exploring the world of lucid dreaming have similar passive styles. Focus on a point on your head. Focus on a point on your throat.

In reality I suspect you could focus on your big to if you wanted to.

I have to admit, I didn't manage to stay conscious into a dream.
But I did wake up after a fairly long dream (non lucid) at 6.45. Which would suggest I entered sleep fairly quickly. 

I'd rather have a failed Wild lose me 20 minutes sleep that 2 to 3 hours. 
I would have no problem practicing this style of WILD during the working week.

----------


## Ryuinfinity

I think I might have done this accidentally. See my "Accidental WILD" thread.

----------


## PSPSoldier534

Might try it later tonight. And last night I had a DILD ::D: !

----------


## moonshine

This seems to be working better for me that going for SP.
I was much more passive this morning whilst trying to Lucid. 
Didn't manage a WILD, but had a short DILD, then woke up.
Decided to just go back to sleep, enjoyed watching some HI mini dreams (for the first time ever this wasn't a jolting experience).

Don't remember falling asleep, but I do remember a short normal dream sequence, after which I became lucid again. Your typical WBTB Dild In other words. 

I'll still give WILD a try at the weekends, but this "passive" entry technique seems much better than relying on SP.

----------


## Keitorin

I've been using this technique for a few days now. I'm finding it very interesting! The first day, I tried using the light from my TV, but when I woke up by my alarm it was kind of light outside and so it was hard to discern the TV light from the outside light.

Now I use the white noise from my radio. On the second try, I laid there for a while but after 40 minutes just wanted to sleep, so I gave up. I fell asleep listening to the white noise and had a semi-LD. I can't remember much from it, so I can't say how lucid or long it was, but it was exciting that it kind of worked even though I failed before.

I've also noticed that the dreams I do have after going back to sleep really stick with me (they feel long and detailed), except I seem to be getting worse at recall. I think I need to try some 'I will not move when I wake' autosuggestion, because I don't give myself enough time to remember before I move. D:

Definitely going to keep working on this technique and my recall!

----------


## gigaschatten

I've always had problem with WILD, but managed a few after first sleeping a bit. I'll experiment with a few anchors and see if that does the trick. Thanks for the infos.

A clothespin attached somewhere at your skin should make a good signal without having to put yourself in an uncomfortable position which may keep you from sleeping.

----------


## PSPSoldier534

I sleep with the TV on. The science channel to be exact.

----------


## gigaschatten

> I sleep with the TV on. The science channel to be exact.



That explains a lot.

----------


## Placebo

I tried this technique a few times - hasn't worked yet, but things have been inconsistent with my sleep the last week as well.
BTW, technically, this isn't WILD, if you didn't stay aware the whole time (the instructions include just letting yourself fall asleep)

----------


## moonshine

> BTW, technically, this isn't WILD, if you didn't stay aware the whole time (the instructions include just letting yourself fall asleep)



Isn't that the point? To fall asleep consciously? I'm not sure it is different form WILD.  I think the point is to empty your head as much as possible to ensure you WILD relatively quickly. 

Sure, you might be able to sit there with thoughts buzzing around your head, or counting down, or putting intense focus on one thing or another until you get into SP...but its going to take hours.

----------


## gigaschatten

> I tried this technique a few times - hasn't worked yet, but things have been inconsistent with my sleep the last week as well.
> BTW, technically, this isn't WILD, if you didn't stay aware the whole time (the instructions include just letting yourself fall asleep)



I think that's just important if you want to OBE.

----------


## venusflesh

I tried to WILD on Saturday morning, with no luck. It was my first attempt. I used a variation on this technique-- I stuck a hard, uncomfortable object under me, and tried to keep that in my mind as I attempted to drift off to sleep. It didn't work, though. Next thing I know, I was waking up from a regular ol' dream.

I don't think I fully understand how to drift asleep, yet still remain conscious... it seems really hard.  ::?:

----------


## PSPSoldier534

> That explains a lot.



1) ???
2) It is very quiet so I get sleepy.
3) I notice it as I go to sleep.

It is a good anchor. I try this technique using it, but usually end up sleeping.

----------


## jerheimer

i think im going to use swallow as my anchor, i seem to do that alot as im falling back asleep anyways but always ignore it. so i guess now i will just periodically keep it in my awareness as i drift to sleep.

----------


## venusflesh

> i think im going to use swallow as my anchor, i seem to do that alot as im falling back asleep anyways but always ignore it. so i guess now i will just periodically keep it in my awareness as i drift to sleep.



Does anyone have a simplified way/trick to keep something in your awareness as you're drifting off to sleep? Sorry to sound stupid, I just don't understand how you can keep conscious AND drift off to sleep at the same time.

----------


## Kreature

> Does anyone have a simplified way/trick to keep something in your awareness as you're drifting off to sleep? Sorry to sound stupid, I just don't understand how you can keep conscious AND drift off to sleep at the same time.



The idea isn't to actually fall asleep, but rather, keep your body relaxed enough that it goes through the sleep stages into REM without you falling asleep. The description of the technique is kind of misleading: "Falling asleep consciously".

One technique I use, is to lay in a comfortable position, and focus on my breathing as I relax, as if I'm falling asleep. But instead of falling asleep, I remind myself that I'm going to remember that I'm dreaming.

A  WILD works best after waking up from 5 or so hours of sleep. Attempt it at that point, and see what happens. If you can stay relaxed, and keep your mind sufficiently active, you should start to feel a few different sensations. Its hard to say for sure what you'll experience, as everyone does it differently, but it should be Sleep Paralysis, Vibrations, Hypnogogic Imagery, and then the transition into the dream. Each of those stages can vary though.

Thats the basics of the WILD technique. The idea is to just make sure your MIND is awake, as your body transitions through the sleep stages.

----------


## venusflesh

> The idea isn't to actually fall asleep, but rather, keep your body relaxed enough that it goes through the sleep stages into REM without you falling asleep. The description of the technique is kind of misleading: "Falling asleep consciously".
> 
> One technique I use, is to lay in a comfortable position, and focus on my breathing as I relax, as if I'm falling asleep. But instead of falling asleep, I remind myself that I'm going to remember that I'm dreaming.
> 
> A  WILD works best after waking up from 5 or so hours of sleep. Attempt it at that point, and see what happens. If you can stay relaxed, and keep your mind sufficiently active, you should start to feel a few different sensations. Its hard to say for sure what you'll experience, as everyone does it differently, but it should be Sleep Paralysis, Vibrations, Hypnogogic Imagery, and then the transition into the dream. Each of those stages can vary though.
> 
> Thats the basics of the WILD technique. The idea is to just make sure your MIND is awake, as your body transitions through the sleep stages.



Ok thank you for that explanation... I forgot that I've read before, that it's like you're *tricking* your body into thinking that you are sleeping, but your mind stays conscious.

I am going to try this again tomorrow morning, as I don't have to work, and I'll report back here. *crosses fingers*

Thanks!  :smiley:

----------


## Kreature

Your welcome. If you need more help, let me know.

----------


## Placebo

Yeah, that's my point... the OP and his technique calls for falling asleep and not trying to stay conscious, but letting an anchor bring you back to awareness once you're into the dream.
That's not WILD then. WILD as a technique (as opposed to a category) is about staying conscious through the entire process, to my knowledge anyway.

----------


## Shift

> Yeah, that's my point... the OP and his technique calls for falling asleep and not trying to stay conscious, but letting an anchor bring you back to awareness once you're into the dream.
> That's not WILD then. WILD as a technique (as opposed to a category) is about staying conscious through the entire process, to my knowledge anyway.



I interpreted it as, you use an anchor that can keep you aware passively, with the littlest amount of effort, so that you have something to keep your mind on as you fall asleep without intentionally saying "I MUST BE AWARE OF *X*." because that would make it take long to WILD.

Unfortunately he is apparently gone again  :Sad:  But that's what I got out of this post. I mean, Billybob knows his stuff, he knows what a WILD is and isn't. This is one of his WILD tutorials...

If you're drifting to sleep and losing consciousness, I don't think you're utilizing his technique properly.

----------


## gigaschatten

> ..., I just don't understand how you can keep conscious AND drift off to sleep at the same time.



That's because it's not YOU who falls asleep, but your body. That is the whole thing about WILD, the body sleeps while the mind is awake.

----------


## venusflesh

> That's because it's not YOU who falls asleep, but your body. That is the whole thing about WILD, the body sleeps while the mind is awake.



Yeah, that makes more sense...

----------


## photodreamer

I just read this tutorial last night before going to bed so I would have it in my head as I fell asleep. I woke up after 5.5 hours which is prefect for me and had 4 consecutive lucid dreams. I've had less than 5 lucid dreams in my life.

This was weird though. As I went into the dream it felt like I was floating up to the ceiling feet first and then only when I got to the ceiling could I open my eyes and when I did I was in my bed in an old house of ours in a different city. I needed to check my hands the whole time as a RC but why I didn't realize I was in that house I don't know.

I find the anchor tool so usefull because I used to count my breaths to stay awake but it kept me too awake. Now I drift off just making sure that I come back to the noise of cars in the street every now and then. Then the actual entering of the dream catches me after a while if I fall asleep.

Thanks for this one.

----------


## gigaschatten

Tried it with a clothespin on my finger. Didn't work.

----------


## jerheimer

yeah me neither, but we must practice. i think its just lucky that some people can try a new technique and become lucid, it seems that most people have to work at it with some diligence for success. thats just how i feel about it, bcoz i have yet to find one thats easy for me grrr

----------


## moonshine

> That's because it's not YOU who falls asleep, but your body. That is the whole thing about WILD, the body sleeps while the mind is awake.



Not sure about that. 
Your brain does fall "asleep" in as much that it switches from an external perception mode to an internal "dream" mode.

I would say you can't dream without entering that mode. Which is not the same as just staying conscious. 

It seems to me that the best and quickest way to empty that mode is to empty your head as much as possible. Just focus on something passively - like breathing. 

For what its worth this passive method seems good. 

I was even flying south in a plane the other day. I wanted to get a little shut eye so I simple tried to switch off. Sure enough a couple of minutes later I was seeing HI mini-dreams. Next, lights out zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

----------


## goodkat

This really helped alot thanks!

On an unrelated note, I've been told that prehistoric humans actually outran their prey in endurance. Unlike the majority of species, humans can sweat, they'd simply chase their prey until it eventually overheated, and quit on itself.

----------


## gigaschatten

> Unlike the majority of species, humans can sweat, they'd simply chase their prey until it eventually overheated, and quit on itself.



Yes, humans may not be the fastest creatures, but one of the most enduring.

----------


## Elucive

Umm. All my WILD attemps since 07 have been failures. And after looking through this tutorial, for the first time last night I got SP.

I didn't transition to a lucid dream though, don't know how, lol. But I will DEFINENTLY keep trying this "anchor" thing.

I also learned a lot from "Shadys" posts, I think a lot of people overlooked them.

----------


## taylor

very nice tutorial!!! I will try it tonight, thanks for taking the time to make it, it is very easy to understand whereas other tutorials often confuse me  :smiley:

----------


## Kanious

nice, i think that this works perfectly...

I'll try this

----------


## Fall into the sky

So simple, you're utalising something that was right under my nose the whole tiem. Of course, what keeps your attenion despite all else and you don't even need willpower to keep concentrated to use it. Discomfort or pain!? Its so simple.

Most guides I see tell you to stay away from this, but in doing so your only drift into sleep faster, therefore leaving all the work of staying awake to your willpower. Very good tactic and very keen to try it, well thoguht of, A pat on the back!













EDIT-
Also as an afterthought I think will interest you guys.
Ok, bear with me here, but think of it like this. 

Your mind and body fall asleep separately, your body is waiting for every signal that your mind is asleep. If you keep moving it obviously knows your not asleep. If it has no signs to show that your awake then it knows your asleep, then enters sleep paralysis, which then is a trigger for your mind to go into dream state. Regardless of whether your secretly awake or not. 

If your body is sending out pain signals to your brain, its telling it "move your leg because its not comfortable enough". If you don't respond to it it knows you've gone to sleep, because if you were awake you'd obviously re-adjust your leg now wouldn't you? So it would go into sleep paralysis quicker, therefore allowing you to enter dream state.

----------


## doing

AWESOME! I was one of the people clouded with false info about WILD. Thank you for this great tutorial BillyBob.

----------


## rkenning

thanks for the tutorial,  finally one taht doesnt rant on about hynogenic imagery and crap like that

----------


## rynkrt3

Just bumping the best WILD guide on the site.

----------


## Oxford

Many, many thanks for your tutorial. You're totally right about people overcomplicating things. I had heard the term "WILD" thrown around before but it was always associated with a huge block of text. Now that I understand the basic idea of it, I can see how I inadvertently have been using WILD whenever I've been lucid dreaming. Now I just need to figure out a good anchor. I think I'll try gripping my ear plug container tightly.

----------


## onyxfyre

I never knew i was doing this completely wrong! thanks for pointing out im an idiot!
I gotta try this tonight, thanks very much for the tutorial

----------


## onyxfyre

Didnt work last night, simply due to the fact I had trouble sleeping (both from trying to go to sleep and after i woke up 6 hours later)
I dont beleive I was too hyped for this, I felt I was pretty tired and I thought of other crap before I fell asleep. Must have had too much sugar X D

----------


## Wristblade56

::bowdown::  ALL HAIL BILLYBOB!  ::bowdown::  I've GOT to try this!

----------


## jimmy2times

After reading this, I tried the pain anchor a couple times, but I still just end up falling asleep. I sleep on my stomach, so I put my hand under my chest and bent my finger to where is was poking my sternum. Gradually the pain got less and less intense until I completely forgot about it and fell asleep unconsciously. When I woke up I had a bruise on my sternum, so I definitely don't want to amp up the intensity of the pain. Oh well, I'll just try a different anchor. I got pretty close with counting before, but I like to experiment with different stuff to see what works best.

By the way, thanks for this tutorial!

----------


## leap0faith

I'm brand new to this site, and I tryed your tutorial last night for the first time, ever experimenting with lucid dreaming.
I was able to become conscious in mid dream probably the third dream i remember from that night.
I was in a room i'd never seen, with a cat/rat creature i was having a casual conversation with. Then out of nowhere, I said in my dream "I'm dreaming" then the rat creature rapidly turned his head towards me and said "game over". Then i woke up. 
I thought i was supposed to wake up from getting excited. Is it normal for my subconscious images/creatures or whatever, to intentionally wake me up somehow? or did I really just wake up from being excited and thats all it was. Just wondering.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Im interested in WILD but i think im going to stick with DEILD*

----------


## Mzzkc

> Im interested in WILD but i think im going to stick with DEILD



DEILDs are WILDs. The same rules apply.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Mzzkc


DEILDs are WILDs. The same rules apply.



Not in my opinion. DEILD is much easier for me*

----------


## Mzzkc

> Not in my opinion. DEILD is much easier for me



You opinion doesn't matter in this.

There're only two kinds of LDs: DILDs and WILDs. Everything else belongs to a subset of those. 

DEILDs fall under the WILD category. As such, they are WILDs by definition, no matter how easy they may be.

That's a good thing, you see, as it means DEILDs can benefit from anything WILDs benefit from. 

So you'd be wise to learn all you can about WILD, as all that information can be applied to DEILD.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Mzzkc


You opinion doesn't matter in this.



Gee thanks. And i understand what your saying. But when i DEILD i dont say that im WILDing. So i think ill just keeop what i said before.*

----------


## Mzzkc

> Gee thanks. And i understand what your saying. But when i DEILD i dont say that im WILDing. So i think ill just keeop what i said before.



It's nothing personal, but opinion means nothing when dealing with cold, hard facts. If I were to insist the world was flat because I had always walked on level ground my entire life, would that make me right?

----------


## branpera

I dont know if any one has pointed this out but when I was reading it and read that humans have a hard time falling asleep while waiting for something, example a rabbit :smiley: ; this made me think off all the times durring a big day that I would stay up almost all night because I was to exccited to sleep waiting for the event.  Maybe realizing this will help me fall asleep next time it happens.

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

Ok, so I tried this this morning but after about a half hour I gave up because I noticed I was waiting for something. I think the problem is I'm still afraid that if I just let myself fall asleep, I'll lose awareness, so how do I keep the pain in my mind without letting it be my focus? Like, how much focus do I give it? And how do I keep from attaching everything I know about WILDing with what I'm doing? In other words, if I'm going through the process, I'm already thinking about it because I'm doing it. Any clarity would be appreciated. Thanks.

----------


## Mrsf0011

this answers alot of questions, very useful tips specially the falling to sleep part

----------


## bobtoeback

Thank you for posting, I will give this a try tonight.

----------


## argenis25

Same Here.

----------


## SuperEgo

can you use a perfume or a cologne and use the sense of smell instead of using pain as the anchor?

----------


## fOrceez

> can you use a perfume or a cologne and use the sense of smell instead of using pain as the anchor?



Sure. You could even use something like a fan (white noise)

----------


## ProdigyRd

Im having trouble with Step 5. I go to sleep for a few hours, have my alarm interrupt my REM. I dismiss my alarm, and either use the bathroom, or start with the next step.

I lay stomach up and "numb" my body. 
I use my computer fan sound as my anchor.
I get the "tingly" feeling, but it never activates my dream. 
Im always aware, and have a hard time falling back to sleep. Any help?

----------


## fOrceez

> Im having trouble with Step 5. I go to sleep for a few hours, have my alarm interrupt my REM. I dismiss my alarm, and either use the bathroom, or start with the next step.
> 
> I lay stomach up and "numb" my body. 
> I use my computer fan sound as my anchor.
> I get the "tingly" feeling, but it never activates my dream. 
> Im always aware, and have a hard time falling back to sleep. Any help?



 The most important part is falling asleep. Being aware is useless if you're too aware and not able to fall asleep. If you're able to, visualise something. Nothing has to be specific. Ever just the blur of objects  :smiley:

----------


## ProdigyRd

> The most important part is falling asleep. Being aware is useless if you're too aware and not able to fall asleep. If you're able to, visualise something. Nothing has to be specific. Ever just the blur of objects



Thanks, ill keep trying!

----------


## lawilahd

Yea most people think that you have to stay aware throughout the whole endeveour, which is actually really hard to accomplish along with a successful WILD. You have to fall asleep when you WILD, but not in the traditional sense. Normally when you fall asleep, you lose consciousness, as your consscious brain sleeps, and the unconscious brain is tasked with making the dreams and making all the situations seem real. When you become lucid, it is when your conscious mind will awaken inside the dream, and for WILD'ing successfully, you need to awaken your conscious mind just before you pass that line of consciousness. Alot of the time this happens to me either with DEILD, or sometimes I will randomly feel aware of the fact that I'm asleep attempting to WILD, and seconds later the SP effects start to hit me.

----------


## Qwer

is this like the idea that i posted a while ago?
http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/idea-new-method-123124/

----------


## ChaosReaper

so I just endure the pain and go to sleep?? What if I fell asleep and find myself awake in the morning....i need answers

----------


## Silenceimasleep

Props on an amazing post. Very helpful information thank you A TON.

----------


## MistDragon

Thank you for the guide. I have a couple of thoughts in regards to some of the examples you gave.

First off I am not sure the analogy of the "pre-historic" human is accurate.  I didn't learn enough about them in my research to come right out and say you are wrong but I don't recall ever hearing about this before. At this point in human evolution that you are describing we were more like ape than man. I don't even think we had the ability to use logic or learn from our past experiences to the degree it would take to lie waiting for prey.  

In fact we didn't get enough protein in our diet for our brains to grow large enough to do complex actions like you describe until we got meat in our diets to begin with. It wasn't until our brains grew larger from protein that we could build weapons and properly hunt for prey to begin with. A group of ape like men lying in wait with sticks in their hands coordinating an attack on a large animal... I just don't think that it happened like that.

It is thought that our brains didn't even properly develop the ability to have an imagination until we attained fire. We were always on the look out for being attacked by other animals at night so we never really rested properly.  But with fire, other animals stayed away and we began to relax, sleep and dream properly. Our imaginations and creativity grew out of this.

So to put it simply, I don't believe humans ever got deep sleep until we had fire. We were always aware of other animals attacking us at all times.

Once we had fire other animals kept away and we finally were able to get "deep sleep".

I don't mean to try to take away from your guide and I have not read through all the replies so I am sorry if someone else already brought this up... I just think it is starting it off on the wrong foot.

----------


## Baco

Will try tonight, cheers

----------


## MarineRecon

This has really helped me and I'm sure it will help countless others too.  :smiley:

----------


## Kapustanel

Yes,I see.This is very important.

----------


## Vortaix

I have never used WILD before..

So.. When i do all the steps, and get back in bed.. i should concentrate on the breathing now and then, only to realize i am in a dream ? OR, if i keep paying attention to breathing, i will get into hypnogogic imagery state.. and then let the dream create in front of me ?

Thanks. :]

----------


## MarineRecon

Everybody is different. You go into one or the other. Be sure to not pay too much attention on your breathing or else you won't be able to fall asleep.  :smiley:

----------


## Chevaughn

What exactly is an anchor, and can breathing be one?

----------


## fOrceez

An anchor is something (that is usually constant) your mind can passively keep track of, so you can keep your level of awareness to a certain degree without falling asleep straight away.

----------


## Chevaughn

> An anchor is something (that is usually constant) your mind can passively keep track of, so you can keep your level of awareness to a certain degree without falling asleep straight away.



So, should I constantly focus on this "anchor", or should I let my mind drift off, then use the anchor to get a sudden "shock" of awareness, similar to what is experienced if drifting off to sleep and someone in the same room speaks loudly, and I lose that "drifting off" and become conscious, almost feeling like a "shock"? I hope I am making sense ::lol::

----------


## fOrceez

> So, should I constantly focus on this "anchor", or should I let my mind drift off, then use the anchor to get a sudden "shock" of awareness, similar to what is experienced if drifting off to sleep and someone in the same room speaks loudly, and I lose that "drifting off" and become conscious, almost feeling like a "shock"? I hope I am making sense



Your focus should be constant, but like I said, it is a passive thing. The most important thing is that you are relaxed enough to fall asleep.

----------


## Chevaughn

> Your focus should be constant, but like I said, it is a passive thing. The most important thing is that you are relaxed enough to fall asleep.



I am still not getting your point. Should I put all my focus on the anchor? When I do this, I find that I can't fall asleep.

----------


## Firebat11

> I am still not getting your point. Should I put all my focus on the anchor? When I do this, I find that I can't fall asleep.



Basically (if I understand this correctly) the anchor should be something that will be at the back of your brain; you know it's there but you're not immensely focused on it. The goal should be to daydream, let your mind wander like it does every night but don't lose thought of the anchor. To be more specific using an example: You're on the computer focused on whatever it is you're doing (maybe you're posting here or watching youtube  :tongue2: ) and you can hear the T.V. in the background (for this sake, it's in the same room). You don't actually know what's being broadcasted right now, you can't make out any dialog, *but* you can _hear_ it. In fact for those of you who have a TV in your room, try putting the volume to a low setting, I do that a lot when I go for power naps - that inevitably turn into outright sleep sessions.

So the goal here is to keep the prefrontal cortex just barely functioning as you drift into the dream state. The pain idea is a great one and I'm certainly going to try it, but there are others too. Some of my family members snore and because our house has paper thin walls, I can hear them from across the hall. The problem I find is when I get to that drifting state, my hearing tends to shut off or I zone out completely (can't really tell which it is) And I find myself having a mini jolt back to a more conscious state or I'll pass out like a brick.

Just remember: "a light touch"; don't focus too hard, but just enough that you know it's there.....

----------


## fOrceez

Okay, here's how I personally do it. Over half of my lucids are WILDs, but saying that, I still haven't had that many lucids. I lay (however) relaxing my body. This is the key thing, relaxation. When you feel relaxed enough, put your attention into HI. And as FireBat said above, know your breathing (or whatever your anchor is) is there. 
Attention - HI
Passive knowledge - your anchor (in my case, it's my breathing)

----------


## Chevaughn

> And I find myself having a mini jolt back to a more conscious state or I'll pass out like a brick.



Is this "mini jolt" good, or should I not be drifting off too deeply as to get this "jolt"?





> Okay, here's how I personally do it. Over half of my lucids are WILDs, but saying that, I still haven't had that many lucids. I lay (however) relaxing my body. This is the key thing, relaxation. When you feel relaxed enough, put your attention into HI. And as FireBat said above, know your breathing (or whatever your anchor is) is there. 
> Attention - HI
> Passive knowledge - your anchor (in my case, it's my breathing)



But if I put my attention into HI, would't that keep my mind too awake?

----------


## Firebat11

> Is this "mini jolt" good, or should I not be drifting off too deeply as to get this "jolt"?



Personally I don't like it because then i have to get back to that sleepy state. It's not something that makes your body twitch, but more like a sudden realization of everything around you. Basically it just means you go backwards instead of forwards. I find it's very hard to keep the balance of staying just barely conscious.

----------


## Chevaughn

> Personally I don't like it because then i have to get back to that sleepy state. It's not something that makes your body twitch, but more like a sudden realization of everything around you. Basically it just means you go backwards instead of forwards. I find it's very hard to keep the balance of staying just barely conscious.



Do you have any tips on maintaining this sleepy state while holding on to to thin line of awareness?

----------


## Firebat11

> Do you have any tips on maintaining this sleepy state while holding on to to thin line of awareness?



Sadly no =( I'm in the same boat as you right now and I'm trying to overcome that hill. So far my only conclusion is just practice, but if I find any tricks along the way I'll be glad to share them =)

----------


## Linkzelda

What I'm trying to practice now for an anchor is strapping my Blackberry to my arm with some tape (I can't find anything else to use  :tongue2:  ). Just started it a few days ago, so I have to keep it up to get some results. But I set an alarm for it to vibrate with no snooze option. So when I wake up after a few hours of sleep, I set the alarm to like 3-5 minutes when I go back to sleep for a WILD after staying up a little bit, and passively become aware of the vibrations on my arm while trying to think about a scenario for me to start in.

The only flaw with me doing that is that I hope that no one is going to call me at 2-3 AM in the morning. But I'll should find an app for my Blackberry to prevent it from receiving calls. (Since the alarm will stop for a while, and then come back like a few minutes later. That isn't a big deal for me, but it does get irritating if someone tries to wake me up)

I tried the pain anchor, and I can sleep with the pain, but I like the vibration anchor BillyBob mentioned.  :tongue2: 

(And sorry if I seemed like I was trying to develop a technique there, just thought I share a trick I'm doing, which is just elaborating a variant of the simplified version of what BillyBob said rather than a technique  :tongue2:  )

----------


## Chevaughn

> Sadly no =( I'm in the same boat as you right now and I'm trying to overcome that hill. So far my only conclusion is just practice, but if I find any tricks along the way I'll be glad to share them =)



OK, thank you.
I find it really difficult to get into a dreamy state without having to get that sudden snap into awareness.

----------


## fOrceez

> But if I put my attention into HI, would't that keep my mind too awake?



The thing is, you have to work it out for yourself. It varies from person to person. As it's not something i can explain exactly how much awareness you put into it, you have to experiment with it. As they say, practice makes perfect ^__^

----------


## Chevaughn

> The thing is, you have to work it out for yourself. It varies from person to person. As it's not something i can explain exactly how much awareness you put into it, you have to experiment with it. As they say, practice makes perfect ^__^



OK.
I was reading about how you can think about random pictures (or illogical thoughts), and the brain would take over and start creating images [HI] (or illogical thoughts).
Can this easily be done? Do I have to be very sleepy?

----------


## fOrceez

> OK.
> I was reading about how you can think about random pictures (or illogical thoughts), and the brain would take over and start creating images [HI] (or illogical thoughts).
> Can this easily be done? Do I have to be very sleepy?



You'll find that if you lay down right now and close your eyes, you will see brief patterns, whether they just look like shadows in darkness, or a white light (as long as there's not a huge light glare at you, like the sun or a bright light), I would call that HI. 
From my WILD last night, I woke up and just focused on the 'white light' 'behind my eyelids' and went straight into a dream. If you're interested in reading about the dream itself, click here
But to directly answer your question, that's hard to say. I find it hard, but that's not to say it will be hard for you. If you're to think about random pictures, I would still experiment with the WBTB e.g. wake up for 5 minutes, try this series of random pictures method and see how it goes.  If you fall asleep, that means you need to either maintain your awareness better, or that you need to make your WBTB longer.

----------


## Chevaughn

> You'll find that if you lay down right now and close your eyes, you will see brief patterns, whether they just look like shadows in darkness, or a white light (as long as there's not a huge light glare at you, like the sun or a bright light), I would call that HI.



I *never* see anything when I close my eyes. :Sad:

----------


## Firebat11

> I *never* see anything when I close my eyes.



I'm the same way, however I don't know if you're supposed to physically be seeing it in front of you, or be more like a day dream. You know those moments where you're day dreaming and you imagine this crazy world only to come to the sudden realization: "...was I always staring at this wall?". When I daydream I don't actually see the stuff infront of my eyes but supposedly I can see it where the 3rd eye normally is. 

I could be wrong though, maybe we are supposed to see some sort of physical imagery where the back of our eyelids are and I'm just failing at it hard.

----------


## fOrceez

> I *never* see anything when I close my eyes.



It's not supposed to come immediately. HI usually sets in when SP sets it, sometimes later, sometimes earlier. Experiment with your SP.
@Firebat : It varies. Sometimes you see the beginning of a dream scene, and it's like you're standing in a totally different place. Just keep at it, guys  :tongue2:  Not everyone gets strong HI like scenes. I know I don't, only when I'm _really, really_ close to entering a dream, and with that said, most of the time I go straight into a dream without seeing that much HI at all.
As I've mentioned before, WILD requires so much dedication to get it right. I'm (hopefully) starting to perfect mine now, as I'm starting to understand what works for me. Hopefully I am, and if I do, i may update my dream journal about what i've found out. 
By the way, have you two read Mzzkc's Why You Fail At WILDs? Some great stuff there.

----------


## Firebat11

Yes, I did check that out. Picked up a few tricks. Thanks for the advice too =D

----------


## Chevaughn

> It's not supposed to come immediately. HI usually sets in when SP sets it, sometimes later, sometimes earlier. Experiment with your SP.



OK. Do you have any tips on falling asleep while focusing on the anchor? I find that when I am drifting off and remember my anchor, I get a sudden "shock" into awareness, and this makes me feel *very* aware. To me, it feels like it can either be one *or* the other; that is, falling asleep *or* focusing on my anchor.

----------


## rynkrt3

> OK. Do you have any tips on falling asleep while focusing on the anchor? I find that when I am drifting off and remember my anchor, I get a sudden "shock" into awareness, and this makes me feel *very* aware. To me, it feels like it can either be one *or* the other; that is, falling asleep *or* focusing on my anchor.



This is how I feel.

----------


## fOrceez

> OK. Do you have any tips on falling asleep while focusing on the anchor? I find that when I am drifting off and remember my anchor, I get a sudden "shock" into awareness, and this makes me feel *very* aware. To me, it feels like it can either be one *or* the other; that is, falling asleep *or* focusing on my anchor.



Relax. Let SP do it's thing. Just relax further and further and further.. 
Like i said above, if you fall asleep really easily, make your WBTB time a little longer. If you find you're not falling asleep quickly, but you're falling asleep, you need to put more awareness into your anchor. Ontop of this, you need to find your sleep cycles. This will be for example, if you sleep at midnight and wake up at 6 (assuming your cycle is about 1.5 hours) then set your alarm to about 5:30, or however long you need to prepare yourself for the WILD. The aim of this is to be awake before REM finishes. Keep in mind you also have to WILD into REM.

----------


## Chevaughn

> Relax. Let SP do it's thing. Just relax further and further and further.. 
> Like i said above, if you fall asleep really easily, make your WBTB time a little longer. If you find you're not falling asleep quickly, but you're falling asleep, you need to put more awareness into your anchor. Ontop of this, you need to find your sleep cycles. This will be for example, if you sleep at midnight and wake up at 6 (assuming your cycle is about 1.5 hours) then set your alarm to about 5:30, or however long you need to prepare yourself for the WILD. The aim of this is to be awake before REM finishes. Keep in mind you also have to WILD into REM.



I have a problem with finding my sleep cycles; I do not know how long it takes me to fall asleep. Sometimes, it takes 30 minutes, 1 hour, or even 1 hour and 30 minutes (or more). As such, I do not know when to let my alarm clock go off (after the 4-6 hours of sleep).

----------


## fOrceez

> I have a problem with finding my sleep cycles; I do not know how long it takes me to fall asleep. Sometimes, it takes 30 minutes, 1 hour, or even 1 hour and 30 minutes (or more). As such, I do not know when to let my alarm clock go off (after the 4-6 hours of sleep).



Before you go to sleep, drink a cup of water. Whatever time you wake up at is safe to assume that is _after_ one of your REM periods. For example, i just woke up after 3.5 hours of sleep. So my first REM period is around after 2 hours of sleep and then my next REM period is approx. another 1.5 hours of sleep. If you wake up any time after 4 hours of sleep, you should attempt your WILD then.
Sorry about the loong awaited reply xD

----------


## Chevaughn

> Before you go to sleep, drink a cup of water. Whatever time you wake up at is safe to assume that is _after_ one of your REM periods. For example, i just woke up after 3.5 hours of sleep. So my first REM period is around after 2 hours of sleep and then my next REM period is approx. another 1.5 hours of sleep. If you wake up any time after 4 hours of sleep, you should attempt your WILD then.
> Sorry about the loong awaited reply xD



No problem about the waiting. :smiley: 
Thanks for the tip.

----------


## MaCrunch

> I have a problem with finding my sleep cycles; I do not know how long it takes me to fall asleep. Sometimes, it takes 30 minutes, 1 hour, or even 1 hour and 30 minutes (or more). As such, I do not know when to let my alarm clock go off (after the 4-6 hours of sleep).



I have the same problem.  Sometimes, it takes me an hour of tossing and turning even if I'm already so tired.

----------


## PierceHerVeil

will be trying this tonight (:

----------


## IHadADreamWhere

Never let this tutorial die out!!  ::D:  i've gotten super close by using an anchor this morning, i'll be trying again tonight. I'm sure to have my first WILD

----------


## venusflesh

I haven't been on this site in a while, but I got a notification about a reply to this thread. I just wanted to say I love this site, and this thread about WILDing really helped me to learn to be able to induce lucid dreaming, which is amazing! It doesn't happen as often as it used to, but it has happened a few times in the past 6 months. I wake up, and then when I lay back down to go to sleep, I just lay very still with my eyes closed, hoping to achieve that state where I fall asleep - except for my mind. It's so weird because I can actually feel this shift, where I know I've gone into the "sleeping" state, but my mind isn't...it's the most bizarre, but amazingly cool, feeling! When this happens, I end up getting out of bed (I'm ALWAYS afraid I'm going to wake myself up when I do this), but usually I don't. So I get out of bed, do a dream check, and find that I am, indeed, dreaming! 

The only thing about this is, in the lucid dream, sometimes I can't see - it's because I'm afraid to open my eyes in the dream, because again, I'm afraid I'll open my eyes in real life and wake myself up. However, I did something the last time this happened that worked. If any of you have ever seen Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, in one scene, Jim Carrey is asleep, getting the memory-erasing procedure done, and he wants to stop it, but he can't wake himself up because he's drugged. He knows he's asleep, in his mind/dream, and he lays down on the ground and physically opens his eyelids to try and wake himself up. Well, even though it seems counter-intuitive, I decided to try this in my last lucid dream to see if I could open my eyes in the lucid dream to actually be able to SEE, because nothing I did would open my eyes in the dream - they were half-closed, and it was pointless to do anything considering I couldn't see! Imagine my delight when this trick worked for me! In the lucid dream, I put my fingers to my eyelids and literally pried my eyes open, and all of a sudden I could see in the dream, and I DIDN'T wake myself up in real life. It was so awesome!  ::D:

----------

